# How To Make It Being Black



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.

1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.

2. Symbols and images are important. I'm not very religious but I am spiritual. Remember god gave us law not religion. You should have a image of a Black deity be it a Black Jesus, Black Madonna, or God himself as a Black man as pointed out in the bible/torah. You should surround yourself with Black images from Africa. Adinkra symbols are amazing and from West Africa. They encapsulate Black thought and concepts and will keep you protected from white thought.

3. Take 10 minutes of each day to marvel at the things your people have done in the past and their ability to survive and thrive in the present.  Always remember the goal is to thrive not just survive.  Be unapologetically Black. Contrary to rumor there is nothing racist about being in love with being a Black person. Think about it seriously. What could possibly be wrong with loving who you are and the fact that you belong to an amazing, incredibly talented group of people?  When you use these 3 principles you will be shielded from all the mental noise that abounds in everyday life here in the US.

Remember no one can stop you except....you. No matter how many obstacles are put in your way by whites you cant give up. You simply find a way to go through, around, or over those obstacles. There is no room for growth inside your comfort zone. You owe it to yourself to be best you can be.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. In you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...



haha....let's reject racism by being racist...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...


No. Its lets reject racism by rejecting white philosophy.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 27, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...


A has his idiosyncracies, but he's basically on track.  There is nothing wrong with education, pride in your forbears, and individual determination.  Sounds to me like the EXACT same message I hear touted here by white guys proud of their heritage.

Why is that something you find "funny" and automatically reject?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...


Let's deny institutionalized systemic racism with tiki torch marches, white supremacist rallies, a John Birch Society white house and refrains of "Jew will not replace us" as we mass incarcerate - for profit - blacks and leverage the power of the corporate state to murder them - even kids and teenagers - in the streets of america with impunity.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...



That is good advice for whites as well, this power structure has nothing better to offer the unsubstantial people of a more caucasian persuasion either.  It merely leverages them as unsuspecting tools.


----------



## NLT (Oct 27, 2017)

How to make it being black? 
Stop thugging
Stop looting
Stop murdering
Stop making babies and not getting married
Stop thinking that being smart and educated is a bad thing
Get a job.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...


Keep being black in the United States and keep being a victim of liberalism.  The video of Morgan Freeman speaks truth to power, but ignore it and be poor.  That is what liberalism brings, poverty and misery.  Judge not a man by the color of his skin, but the content of his character.  Was MLK jr, lying?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...


Same power structure that Jeff Bezos the richest liberal man in the world uses?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Is that what we are calling racism now? Idiosyncracies?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

NLT said:


> How to make it being black?
> Stop thugging
> Stop looting
> Stop murdering
> ...


Get gunned down in the streets of america even when unarmed by the power of the corporate state who no longer has the need for so much labor and jobs for workers to make the economy work for them.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

PredFan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Only when nonwhites do it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 27, 2017)

Blacks are on a trajectory.  They should not be deterred.  Telling blacks to tone down the violence is wrong.  That's what gives them will to live.  Become even MORE violent.  Disregard others and embrace their superiority and ONLY their superiority.    Demand that their superiority be recognized and respected.

Then the division will take on a life of its own and be unstoppable.


----------



## The Professor (Oct 27, 2017)

How to make it being Black?  Just do what Whites have done.  They made it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...



I agree with Morgan on some things. On others I disagree. He is a Black person just like me. He puts his pants on like I do. Why should I be impressed by his views I disagree with and change mines to reflect his?

Why would MLK lie?  He was definitely pro Black.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...



MLK Jr. was drunk.  He had to steal the words from Archibald Carey from 1954.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Blacks are on a trajectory.  They should not be deterred.  Telling blacks to tone down the violence is wrong.  That's what gives them will to live.  Become even MORE violent.  Disregard others and embrace their superiority and ONLY their superiority.    Demand that their superiority be recognized and respected.
> 
> Then the division will take on a life of its own and be unstoppable.


Sounds like american society and I concur, my tact exactly for the time being; just stand back and let it all unravel.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

The Professor said:


> How to make it being Black?  Just do what Whites have done.  They made it.


We dont own the resources and opportunities that enable us to discriminate against whites so that Blacks are the only ones that get the opportunities.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Any leader that emerged in that time frame HAD to be taken down.  Cointellpro nonsense love, some of us were here for that.  The Powell Memorandum, the FBI as a killer of any urges toward social progress.  Same old shyte.  Anyhone who unites the unsubstantial people is a threat to the power structure.  That is still the case, only now the corporate state also has militarized police depts and for profit prisons with convict leasing and a return to profiteering from bondage in a post industrial society where the jobs are not coming back while the aristocracy guards your gate to health"care".


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well you could change your views to reflect his and make something of yourself, or continue "walking while black" and continue to be a victim to liberalism.
Moonbattery: Psychiatrist Confirms: Liberalism Is a Mental Disorder


> The roots of liberalism — and its associated madness — can be clearly identified by understanding how children develop from infancy to adulthood and how distorted development produces the irrational beliefs of the liberal mind. When the modern liberal mind whines about imaginary victims, rages against imaginary villains and seeks above all else to run the lives of persons competent to run their own lives, the neurosis of the liberal mind becomes painfully obvious.


 People like you deserve all the misery and poverty the liberals FORCE upon you, because you cant think for yourself and follow in the footsteps of those that left the hood behind...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...





> Anyhone who unites the unsubstantial people is a threat to the power structure


Anyhone?


Just pointing out what liberals love to point out to me when I make a mistake also..


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


I've already made something of myself long before I was aware Morgan was alive.  My children have benefited from my stance. All of them are incredible people and all of them are excellent leaders.  All of them are also very accomplished in their chosen endeavors. They excel in life by virtue of their personal will which I cultivated using the concepts in the OP.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > How to make it being black?
> ...


Yet you want more government to run our lives , the very people who gun down unarmed people?
The same people who in Chicago kill each other mostly black on black crime?
How after 8 years of Obama and his economic policies there is still a need for so much labor and jobs?  Did Obama actually fail as you say he did?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They just need one to say what they want to hear, they know how shaky their nonsense is.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


A lot of my friends of color have benefitted from learning to move away from liberalism and started their own businesses that are doing quite well.  Once they realize the lies of the left, these wonderful people know what it is like to be a CEO, employing people, balancing the books to not be called crooked, and providing goods and services to others.  Why would you vote for the very people who hate successful people of color because they don't vote Democrat?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Do you hear what this person is saying?  Does it not make your skin crawl that such nastiness is given to those who want to have a discussion?


----------



## Votto (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You have talked to white?  If so, what is his philosophy?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I'm a liberal and I own my own business.   Anyone that starts a business is doing quite well. Once they prove the racists a lie they take off as many of my Black associates are doing now.

The times I have voted for a Dem were only to keep a racist GOPer out of the WH.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > How to make it being Black?  Just do what Whites have done.  They made it.
> ...


Ya'll should have taken up institutionalized oppression, enslavement of others, genocide and all manner of corruption and land grabbing war mongering; you know, the american way.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...



Your best post ever


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Black folks have always had to talk to whites in america, you folk on the other hand ...


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Well as long as you have someone to blame you can avoid any responsibility for anything you do not like.  And wow, like some of your best friends are black aren't they.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 27, 2017)

PredFan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Throwing the term "racist" at A isn't actually doing anything to refute his argument.  Try harder.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...


On point. The power structure enlists non wealthy whites in their war against Blacks by promising them things they wont ever give them if only those Black people would stop..... (fill in the blank)


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You said that you have been around a while, did you vote for LBJ? Or Jimmy Carter? Or Bill CLinton?  They were all Southern White Democrats, you do know that right?

Grant, Reconstruction and the KKK | American Experience | PBS


> Southern Democrats formed organizations that violently intimidated blacks and Republicans who tried to win political power.


 Oh yeah, they switched.........Only a fool would believe that shit....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Did Morgan Freeman have a war against blacks when he made his billions?  Or Jeff Bezos, the richest liberal man on Earth?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And befuddled nonsubstantial people whites fall for  the "well-at-least-I'm-better-than-a- ------" mindfuck.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


I didnt say I had been around a while. The first person I was able to vote for was Clinton which turned out to be a huge mistake. He is the one that helped the prison industrial complex jail Black fathers and help breakup Black families.  I would have abstained from voting if I knew what he was going to do.

The GOP has admitted to the Southern strategy but its really not the point of this thread to debate that deflection. Lets focus.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Youre deflecting. Start another thread.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do you think the first Jews were white men? The Judaeo Christian ethic is not a white invention. And since when have philosophers been only white. You are whining about something that exists in your mind more than what is going on in the real world. 

You put this crap here to divide people, demonize white people, and insist Blacks are superior because of the fact the first humans were blacks. Do you know Asians(Orientals) have the highest IQ's,statistically.

You are the racist here.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



Bezos a hero to you?  Let's look at that, and I'll totally bypass your indoctrinated yearning to be a member of the aristocracy.  Bezos owns Amazon which has leveraged predatory capitalism to put untold numbers of people out of jobs, work and business.  Bezos buys the Washington Post.  Bezos cuts a deal with the CIA worth 3 times what he paid for the paper.  Bezos hires a CIA operative onto the editorial board of the WashPo to push war without informing readers of the conflict of interest.  That’s your fucking hero?


And tell us all how he came from nothing again to rule the world and harm others:


_Bezos was born Jeffrey Preston Jorgensen in 1964 in Albuquerque, New Mexico, to Jacklyn (née Gise) and Ted Jorgensen.[12] His maternal ancestors were settlers who lived in Texas, and over the generations acquired a 25,000-acre (101 km2 or 39 miles2) ranch near Cotulla. As of March 2015, Bezos was among the largest landholders in Texas.[13]_
Jeff Bezos - Wikipedia


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Do you mean Jews or Hebrews?  The fact that you used the term "Judaeo Christian" is pretty much my point. Thats a white term/philosphy/mindset. God gave us law not religion. Please show me in the Torah where it says that the Hebrews were Christian?

I cant divide people even if that was my intent since I can force anyone to read my OP. My thread is speaking directly to Black people. That may suck for you but thats really none of my business.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Whites have been lying for centuries. I dont limit that to a political party. You dont have to tell me to keep being Black. I wouldnt have it any other way. I thank my lucky stars I was born Black as I alluded to in the OP.  Again by following those 3 broad concepts I outlined I dont have to bitch about my life because my life is amazing. Thats why I posted the OP. Its high time Black people spent more time on those concepts than expecting the white race in general to not be racist.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I was born a US citizens and have used my God given gifts to move away from being victim.  Many other successful people have done the same.  The ignorant ones are those who hate successful people.  Does this video prove my point?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And then there was that "super predator" push they rolled out to justify it all.  This is how power structures work to subjugate people, citizens.  The system did this with indigenous peoples as well.  Even up into the 1970s the power structure was removing indigenous children from their homes/parents and sending them off, away, to "boarding schools" for years; indoctrination camps where they were forbade to speak their own language, practice their own religion, et.al., where they were beaten, raped and sexually abused, all in an effort to remake them as “white”.  Or rather subservient, that is what "white" means to the power structure, beaten down.

Then the power structure blames them, the indigenous, still today, as corporations pilfer what little they have left and the power of the state brutalizes them when they stand up.

The power structure went after the institution of the black family via mass incarceration and the lobbying and legislation efforts that made it all possible.  And now of course, as per usual, “ya’ll really need to get your family structure tightened up here”, the blame game again to escape any societal or personal responsibility.

Look at the so called opioid epidemic.  Where is that occurring?  All in the interest of big pharma corporate profit margin growth to infinity.  All by working hand in hand with Wall Street and the donor/"job creaor" class who have taken over any and all voice in govt anyone ever had in this "representative democracy".  And the vast majority of whites still have yet to figure it out.  You are on the menu as well my friends.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Denial is a very powerful weapon if the system can get you to use it on yourself.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 27, 2017)

Well , I wish all of you a great weekend.  I am stepping away from the site, as I can only take so much bullshit..


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


The power structure of Jeff Bezos who is the richest liberal man on Earth?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


I didnt watch your video The intent of this thread is not to prove _your_ point. Its to speak to Black people.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Correct, but marrying it with "capitalism", land grabbing, genocide, slavery and global military hegemony most certainly is.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


America.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Just more fake outrage.
What white people are telling black people they can't be black?...um....none.
What white people are asking blacks to forget their heritage or not be proud of it? um...none.
   The context and method of the OP's message is the problem. So, once again, instead of lamenting on how blacks have lost their way...it is whitey's fault. Always white people's fault. 
This is ridiculous.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh he knows, that's why folks like him have to shut it down, ya'll are not allowed to congregate, goes way back, we need to keep ya'll apart and uneducated.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



These white people

Black Hair Discrimination Is Real—But Is It Against the Law? #ABLC

Times Black Girls Were Suspended For Their Hairstyles


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Well , I wish all of you a great weekend.  I am stepping away from the site, as I can only take so much bullshit..


I'm sure you'll cart away with you what you can, cheers.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




But they always want to touch it, it's all hilarious really.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Always knew there were more than one of you running around in there.  You are a victim, and you choose to continue to be.  Your statement states you were born a victim.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 27, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


To me the "outrage" wasn't the main idea.  It stuck out like a sore thumb to you, though.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I'm still mystified how he felt any outrage was expressed at all.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wrong again. You are the reason it will never get any better. People accepting who they, and who others are  is not based on that individuals color. 

Later o' wicked victim.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Ya got uppity talking like that, that's all, don't take much of anything at all.  You act all free-n-shit.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Put a sock in that bullshit. Look at what Islam has done.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 27, 2017)

Act white.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So you were unable to find where the Torah says that the Hebrews were christian? If thats the case we know white people made it up.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The Wahabists are not capitalists workng hand in hand with american christian capitalists?  Who's military of occupation is where in the world?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Act white.


White = subjugated.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Act white.
> ...



  What happened to white privilege?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well we are pretty creative you know, why we can make up bogus shit to go to war on and folk will line up to go and economically cannibalize their own society in a feverish orgasm of faux patriotism.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


That was for the aristocracy to have and for you to believe was a birthright that the system would never allow economically; revisit the antebellum planter aristocracy power structure.  Or, hell, just look around son.  Your whites of privilege have your people strung out on opioids.  For profit, to simply turn a buck.  So you won’t miss them jobs so much and since half of the wage earners in america now drag home less than $30K per year.  You must be provided with scapegoats to be kept quibbling amongst yourselves so that the societal wealth extraction may continue unabated.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That is not what we are talking about are we? What color were the first Jews? And what is bad about the ethic besides it color? Do you realize that ideas that are good are good, not black or white? You can't survive without setting yourself apart because of your color and your ingrained victim hood. 

Those times are in the past. I doubt if you ever experienced blatant racism personally. If you do not see blacks moving along fast enough it could be their own fault.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



  So you agree there is no such thing as white privilege.....

I would say there's hope for you but I know you just fucked up and didnt think about what you were saying.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Pop a downer and call me in the morning if that's what you thought you read.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The first Jews were probably mixed race or european. The Hebrews were Black.  Christians further watered down the meanings because they didnt fully comprehend them since they were foreign concepts.

Not concerned with what you doubt. I know what kind of racism I have experienced.


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 27, 2017)

Try pulling up your pants.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



   I really dont give a fuck about losers strung out on opioids anymore than I give a fuck about crackheads and ghetto dwellers.
   They can all drop dead as far as I'm concerned.

   I care about me and my own,and we're doing quite well thank you.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How is living making excuses to justify whatever you say? Now please explain what was not understood, and what concepts were foreign?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Which is a uniqely american thing as praticed here and was always based upon economic subjugation of a free labor force and the political power division of the masses for the benefit of the aristocracy.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Why is Jesus depicted as white again?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 27, 2017)

Manufactured Racism by Blacks


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yup, all part of the plan, swallow and follow on my freind.  Horses to water, same phenonenon.  You really ran this out for someone who doesn't give a fuck.  Are you sure you're finished now?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ask someone who cares about color.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh I see
 So instead of being united together as US citizens, you want to continue to keep racism alive with you blacks leading the way?  Tall about being self defeating.  Like the Democrat party some 2010


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Manufactured Racism by Blacks


Them tricky negroes made it all up, I knew it, thank jeebus for alternative facts.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


I don't think youre going to need any assisstance at all on that agenda of yours.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



   Oh I'm finished alright.
Finished working that is....at 46.
    Man I love my white privilege!


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft, yeah, you ooze serenity and satisfaction pard.  Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ..... Now you can devote the rest of yoour life to slagging black folk, good fer youz.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



  Who's slagging black folks?
I hate trashy white people as much as I hate trashy blacks.
   I'm an equal opportunity slagger.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I have no clue what you are talking about. Reasons are not the same as excuses. When someone asks me "was it hard getting where you are in life?" I say yes because whites placed obstacles in my path whenever they could. Thats the _*reason*_ it was hard not an *excuse*. Now if someone said how come you didnt make the NBA and I said because white people didnt want me to then that would be an _*excuse*_ when the real *reason* is because I didnt try hard enough. Big difference.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Sure, sure, and Don is highly intellegent like he tells everyone all the time.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



  Sounds like you're one of the types I hate and it has you rattled.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Sure, go with that if ya like, hate.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



  I'm sure you deserve it.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Oh I'm sure everyone you hate deserves it, don't they?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



  Oh absolutely.
But only after careful consideration.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 27, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Oh but of course, yes.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Whites had their chance to be united as citizens and instead decided Jim Crow was better. I have no problem side stepping whites and continuing to improve the situation of my people without them if necessary.  Whites like you only want unification when you are left out of the process. Its your vanity and insecurity. If you arent part of the process you start whining about racism even though you chose to cause the issue in the first place.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> These white people
> 
> Black Hair Discrimination Is Real—But Is It Against the Law? #ABLC
> 
> Times Black Girls Were Suspended For Their Hairstyles



Your examples are erroneous.
At the Boston school, they have strict-uniform regulations. And hair extensions are most certainly not a "black thing" now is it? Again - fake outrage. It is hair extensions that are prohibited. Now the article tries to spin it about braided hair, but that is clearly not what it was about.

The 2nd example prohibits numerous hairstyles, including green/purple/blue hair dyes, spiked and dreadlocks. Again, fake outrage. It isn't JUST dreadlocks, it is all hair the company deems unprofessional. Which as a private owned company, they have a right to do just that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Hair extensions have historically been a "Black" thing. Your brain is not optimized and as a result you are not intelligent enough to understand this.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ahhh....and as usual you can't argue intelligently so you go back to be insulting. Typical.
Hair extensions are worn by every color of women.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


See? Your lack of intelligence prohibits you from understanding that hair extensions have historically been a Black thing and that other races have picked it up and now do it as well.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



And why not?
I am interested in solutions, not blaming.
  As well as coming from a place of reality, not perceived.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> See? Your lack of intelligence prohibits you from understanding that hair extensions have historically been a Black thing and that other races have picked it up and now do it as well.



See, your inability to see 3 inches beyond your color prohibits you from understanding that you just made my point. In your own words... "other races have picked it up and now do it as well"....just like I said. I have see white women wearing them years ago.
  Aren't you tired of playing the perpetual victim? 
Your OP statement was actually pretty damn good. Right up to the point you started blaming everything on "whitey". 
Like you always do.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > See? Your lack of intelligence prohibits you from understanding that hair extensions have historically been a Black thing and that other races have picked it up and now do it as well.
> ...


Your point was that whites didnt discriminate. You were wrong.

What did I blame on whitey?  I told Black people to focus on getting themselves educated and spiritually insulated.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Dude you sit here and write all manner of shit against white people, your bullshit attitude and obvious chip on your shoulder and hatred of white people is as transparent as predictable.
  You have the audacity to call people racist while being consistently racist yourself!
Black people in this country got f*cked. Hard. First they were slaves, then heavily prejudiced against for decades, treated worse than dogs in the south especially. And then finally in the 60's when civil rights laws and generational attitude improved it looked like black people could begin to get relief and opportunity. But then the Democrats passed unbelievably racist and damning liberal social policies that boxed in huge black populations away from their homes and...JOBS. This built generational poverty and social dependence that is basically white handouts.
But for some Godforsaken reason blacks continue to vote Democrat that still to this day seeks to imprison them in social welfare dependency and victimization.
   The secret to solving the black "problem" can only be found within your own actions and pull yourselves up by your own damn bootstraps and stop blaming everyone else for your problems.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


So you went off on a wild tangent because you were proven wrong about whites discriminating and didnt see me make any reference to blaming whites but you really want me to take you seriously?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


He is smarter than Clinton, and a real person. Something Hillary will never pull off.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



He isn't arguing. Try reading comprehension.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...




You make it like every other human in this country who made it, makes it...

1) Finish High School....get a trade or go to college.

2) Don't get a criminal record.

3) Don't have kids until you are married.

Do those 3 things and the odds you will make it are about 90%...just like everyone else.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...


Sounds like your "making it" has substantially lower standards than mine.  Since youre not Black I cant expect you to understand though.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

PredFan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Actually I am arguing. How are you going to tell someone what it is I am doing? I am arguing against the accepted trend of giving white thought credibility.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> [
> A has his idiosyncracies, but he's basically on track.  There is nothing wrong with education, pride in your forbears, and individual determination.  Sounds to me like the EXACT same message I hear touted here by white guys proud of their heritage.
> 
> Why is that something you find "funny" and automatically reject?


Pride is something that must be truly felt. Pride in failure is not pride, rather it is something which must be fabricated in order to lend desperate dignity to failure itself. Black pride is a non-sequitur simply put. Everybody knows that,  but it is an article of PC which cannot be challenge regardless.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 28, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Ok, well I'm not arguing then. I don't disagree with much of what you said. It's good advice for everyone. I just ignore the blatant racism on your part.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 28, 2017)

Meathead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I'm not black and neither are you, so I'm guessing neither of us has much right to be discussing black pride or if it is genuine.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 28, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Is there pride in teaching blacks to practice the same racism they are supposedly fighting? Manipulation by cultural Marxists is not the answer, and certainly nothing to be proud of.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 28, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Kiss my ass.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You have to understand that Meatheads entire self confidence is wrapped up in hoping Black people are beneath him. Thats why he struggles so hard against anything Black. It burns his ass that I know that he knows I am his superior.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2017)

I'd like to get into some specifics about concept #1...

Education. As I stated formal education is great. The more the merrier. That being said remember that formal education is always meant to brainwash you to think a certain way. In the US this is always going to be the way whites want you to think. Of more vital importance is informal study. Our ancestors in West Africa prized scholarship. They established one of the worlds greatest learning centers the planet has ever known. When scholars from europe journeyed there they quickly realized it behooved them to become students. In keeping with that tradition, you too should make it a point to learn something every single day of your life. I have picked up some great advice from amazing people that I will divulge here. Read at least 10 minutes of a good book a day. I would suggest this book be one of the many books written by Afrocentric authors. 

Now I saw you just flinch. Dont worry. Its the brainwashing you have received that makes you get a negative feeling about the word. Shake it off and keep reading. Consider this. Would you rather learn from a Afrocentric author or a Eurocentric author especially in light of all the lies they have been caught it?  (As I type this I note the word Afrocentric is spelled correctly according to spell check but there is no such word as Eurocentric according to this sites spell checker.) 



 

Condition yourself to question claims by white authors. Some of the most revealing information I have found was discovered after questioning what some white author claimed in some official sounding study.  Realize that whites will invariably mistranslate, assign a eurocentric pov, or out right lie about what was said or written.  When there are two opposing views one white and one Black trust the Black interpretation over the white one. Understand that most white "scholars" cant follow or purposely ignore the clues revealed in like cultural philosophy.


----------



## LOIE (Oct 28, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...


You've just echoed the words of a book my husband just picked up: Black Genius printed in 1999, edited by Walter Mosley, Manthia Diawara, Clyde Taylor and Regina Austin. It begins with Spike Lee and ends with Randall Robinson.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...


Thanks for that. I need to get this book and read it. Might have some more pointers in it..

https://www.amazon.com/Black-Genius-African-American-Solutions-Problems/dp/0393319784&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## jillian (Oct 28, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...



that's what you got from that?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 28, 2017)

jillian said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If I dont say I thank whites for rescuing me from Africa they think its racist.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 29, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> You've just echoed the words of a book my husband just picked up: Black Genius printed in 1999, edited by Walter Mosley, Manthia Diawara, Clyde Taylor and Regina Austin. It begins with Spike Lee and ends with Randall Robinson.


I understand the book is shorter than "Italian War Heroes".


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 29, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Then you can go back to Africa, if you don't like it here.


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 29, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...



And all the while I thought the symbol was to drive a cadillac and have a big funeral

Who would of thunk?

-Geaux


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 29, 2017)

1) Stop smiling with them. 

Seriously. We need to smiling at white people. I know that this sounds comical but a serious faced black person causes whites much anxiety.

2) Do not attend any functions with them unless it is work related and mandatory, like an office luncheon. 

3) Stop complementing them. ON EVERYTHING. ESPECIALLY WHITE FEMALES. 

Their self esteem is reliant on our feedback til I observed just how fragile they are when it comes to us telling them how special, how cute, how pretty, how clever, how awesome they are. 

4) Avoid doing business with them if you can help it keep your coins out their pockets as it’s contributing to white degeneracy and our demise.

5) Quit helping them to be better or to know about us.

6) Quit sharing your ideas and information with them.

7) Teach your children about our enemies true nature, racism,white supremacy,

8) Teach our children about black unity and black love and to never put another race above their own.

9) Stop being competitive and petty with one another we should compliment our own and help those who seek help.And develop a code, with Black Unity first at the helm of all things. 

10) Never seek validation from them and rebuke them in your mind fiercely while passing them by during a sun session letting your desires be known what should come upon them unaware

11) Refrain from truly empathizing with their “woes” or whatever oppression they claim they face. They do this all the time. Especially white women always looking for some black man to save them.

12) Refrain from allowing them to successfully interrupt your conversations with another black person.

13) Avoid having them in your home or personal spaces voluntarily.

14) Quit putting them over another black person or putting down another black person to compliment them.

Practice them daily. It will take much work and discipline but if you wish to fight, it must be done along with our meditation sessions. Our ancestors are here to help us but we must also help ourselves.

And do not worry that they’ll read this. It’s non-violent and there’s nothing that they can document to PROVE anything

Sadly, we have those that look like us which are in the remedial stage still going back and forth with them informing on those of us who would like to be free. 

Sometimes it can be useful to study white people and one thing I have noticed about white people is this

Whites have a CODE that is .......

Never tell on other whites when they are practicing racism.
Act like you don’t see or know what’s going on.
Pretend that the victim of racism is “just imagining things.”
Make light of ALL situations involving injustice unless it concerns them DIRECTLY
Simply turn their backs and go on with life
This CODE is the *life force* behind white supremacy. Ut will never end.

EVER.

Here’s where we get caught up in the mess.

Black DO NOT *practice* a code of our own in which we navigate ourselves in their racist society. Til this day, they are blaming their quickly diminishing demographic on Black Lives Matter, immigration and coloured folks taking their jobs.  

This is like a dying squirrel population blaming the increasing moose population for their extinction. Never once has Divine Karma entered their minds. So we must be the driving force for our own change.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I love it here. I dont like you. So you should go back to the caves of europe.


----------



## Taz (Oct 29, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...


4. Wear a condom.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 29, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > How to make it being Black?  Just do what Whites have done.  They made it.
> ...


If a negro doesn't own resources in its negro country, it's because a negro government official allowed it to be so.

Governments determine matters of title and therefore can transfer it at will. Thus, negroes cannot blame it on whitey now that they installed their own shitskin baboons in their negro countries' governments.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 29, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm quite certain you enjoy living in the white man's country versus living in an apefreaka country.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## bgrouse (Oct 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> 1) Stop smiling with them.
> 
> Seriously. We need to smiling at white people. I know that this sounds comical but a serious faced black person causes whites much anxiety.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we really care what the average baboon thinks of us.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 29, 2017)

MyParentsAreProud said:


>


It's the white man's fault for giving them modern clothing.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> 1) Stop smiling with them.
> 
> Seriously. We need to smiling at white people. I know that this sounds comical but a serious faced black person causes whites much anxiety.
> 
> ...






The manifesto of a weak, stupid, racist troll. ^^^^


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Stop smiling with them.
> ...





Stop using “we.” You don’t speak for anyone but yourself. Don’t try to smear anyone else by trying to group them with the likes of you.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Oct 29, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


If we hadn't they'd still be running around wearing loincloths made of banana tree leaves.


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



why do you feel so threatened by the idea of black people being treated equally?

poor baby... you think they should shut up and only white christian males have free speech?


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



is there some reason you like mindlessly repeating the work "negro",white trash  troll boy?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 29, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How can you love it here, in the Whitey oppressors land, are you a masochist, or a liar?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 29, 2017)

jillian said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They shouldn't be treated equally because they're not equal.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Besides the fact that my family is here? Well I get to look at poor whites such as yourself and see the hate in their eyes and laugh at them. I also enjoy making whites such as yourself uncomfortable when they say or do something stupid. I stare at them like they are idiots and all the joy drains from their life.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...



Why don't we look at where all divisiveness starts and who are the ones that started this technique of "divide and conquer"? All roads do indeed lead to Rome and by that? I mean the Vatican. Look up the history of the Jesuits and their role in Europe after Martin Luther's Reformation movement. If America was lily white? The jesuits would figure out a way to pit blue-eyed people against brown-eyed people. What the powers that be fear the most is that we see right through their devious plot. If you are a truth seeker and want to shake the masses out of their "left versus right" paradigm perpetrated by the puppet masters that are the "money changers" that Jesus chased out of the temple? Then you are my brother regardless if we are related by blood kin or not.

 You are a very smart man with a lot knowledge but you are bitter about the injustice and I can't blame you for feeling that way. All I am saying is that you should look deeper as to why things are like they are and rise above it. I have got your back when you speak truth......don't get pulled in by the racist asswipes. They are simply programmed idiots as to how things really work. It is OUR job to educate them. Good on ya........


----------



## BETH-MIDAN (Oct 30, 2017)

All you have to do is read.

read without having been driven to reading by cannabis.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Poor White?
My family's worth about 1.4 million.

Putnam where I grew up is richer than Dutchess where I live now, and Putnam has a lot more  angry people, Italian people.
I've seen it, and heard it before too.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...


But don't be militant about it. That doesn't go over well with whites.

Don't mention race to white people. Like we don't use the n word around you. We don't want to hear excuses or be blamed for the past. Someone didn't hire you? Join the club.

Remember you are no longer a slave. Or, we are all slaves. We all have bosses


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...


Get an I'd and vote. Be a good citizen


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 30, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Yeah, we really care what the average baboon thinks of us.


The white man may have money, a nice house, a nice car, a diverse stock portfolio and a bangin’ 401(k) plan but the black man can fuck your woman till she meows….and steal her away from you. And let’s be clear, Jim Crow laws were founded, written and exercised for the segregation of the black man from the pure, white woman.

That's why black men are always on your mind. That's why white men always think about black men. That's why you have sites like chimpmania, niggermania, that's why you writes all these books to try and prove how stupid black people are (Black men)


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...


Let's assume all people not like us are bad in some way.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, we really care what the average baboon thinks of us.
> ...


Or the crime. The only blacks I fear are the ones I think might be criminal.

When I get out of my $40k f150 at ford field Detroit and a black guy approaches me for change or whatever he wants you can be sure I'm not afraid he's going to take my woman except maybe at gunpoint


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, we really care what the average baboon thinks of us.
> ...



I've seen more, and more Black women with White men too.
Not that I support that, either.
The fact of the matter is I don't want us to end up like Africa, and therefor it's best to separate.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


When did race mixing ruin Africa?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Think about how beautiful Americans are going to be 1000 years from now. Arab Asian black Latino german eskemos


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 30, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



North-Africans were far more advanced before they mixed in mass with Sub-Saharan Africans, from the Arab Slave Trade.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Same here in America. Northerners mixed with southerners. Those hillbillies hurt the gene pool


----------



## xband (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...



Courteous is the best way to start, black or white.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 30, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



But, Hillbillies are more mixed.
Not only are they typically like a dozen types of European ancestries, they typically claim Native heritage.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





> I say yes because whites placed obstacles in my path whenever they could.


 The typical "Victim" of liberalism once again.
Moonbattery: Psychiatrist Confirms: Liberalism Is a Mental Disorder


> The roots of liberalism — and its associated madness — can be clearly identified by understanding how children develop from infancy to adulthood and how distorted development produces the irrational beliefs of the liberal mind. When the modern liberal mind whines about imaginary victims, rages against imaginary villains and seeks above all else to run the lives of persons competent to run their own lives, the neurosis of the liberal mind becomes painfully obvious.


 Liberals, black, white and any other color, made your taxes high so you cant have as much to be successful like them.  Liberals put rules and regulations that prevent you from achieving your pursuit of happiness, because liberal can never be happy, so force you to be miserable like them.  Then they use strawmen to have you be a victim of , so then you can look to the very people who screwed you in the first place to "supposedly" help you.


----------



## xband (Oct 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I am a ridge runner and stump jumper, and have hillbilly blood in my veins. Nothing can insult a redneck who wears white socks and drinks Blue Ribbon Beer.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





> they typically claim Native heritage





> na·tive
> [ˈnādiv]
> 
> NOUN
> ...






> The *United States of America* (*USA*), commonly known as the *United States* (*U.S.*) or *America* (/əˈmɛrɪkə/), is a federal republic[14][15] composed of 50 states, a federal district, five major self-governing territories, and various possessions


 The way I see it, is that anyone born legally(not anchor) in the United States are now "Native of the US".  If you claim that you are Native America, you aren't lying...


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Do well in school. Get a job. Pursue your goals.

Like anyone else.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Do well in school. Get a job. Pursue your goals.
> 
> Like anyone else.


First problem that blacks have is that they have failing public schools that don't educate but indoctrinate.  Why do you think liberals HATE, charter schools so much.

http://www.wnd.com/2015/07/public-schools-ruining-u-s-kids-with-indoctrination/


> “This isn’t some kind of huge national accident that all these legions of Ph.D experts and all these legions of committees and the U.S. Department of Education – it’s not that they’re just incompetent fools and don’t know what they’re doing,” said international journalist and educator Alex Newman. “They want the system to be doing what it’s doing, and that is destroying real education."


 I was a graduate of public high school, but instead of falling victim of liberalism, I got skills and knowledge that enabled me to become quite wealthy.(oh yeah, and my "white privilege"<sarcasm>.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Unbelievable


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 30, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Or the crime. The only blacks I fear are the ones I think might be criminal.
> 
> When I get out of my $40k f150 at ford field Detroit and a black guy approaches me for change or whatever he wants you can be sure I'm not afraid he's going to take my woman except maybe at gunpoint


And why you bothered about black men when white people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible ?

And y are youbothered about black when the majority of people who have fked u over in ur life have been white ?

Tell me when I'm lying ?

And black people ARE WELL AWARE that white people have created a system where harming them carries a much severe penalty

But nevertheless  I think the black brute stereotype is the strongest of the stereotypes because deep down white people know that if a black man bashed in their brains it would not be completely undeserved. 

But hypocrisy is that white American culture glorifies violence*.* Like all those Hollywood films about mobsters, cowboys and Dirty Harry. “Make my day!” 







Your history books too. That's proof that violence and murder are acceptable in the white community. 

So why is black-on-white murder held up as this terrible thing in the white media? 

Why are blacks painted as the ones who are pathologically violent by nature? 

Whites need to look at themselves

Also whites do not protest white-on-white murder. So why the big deal about black-on-white murder?

Whites need to do something about their criminal element – if they want others to kill them less. They need to face up to the pathologies in their own community before they can expect others to see their worth as human beings. Also many black murderers are not pure black. So you cannot blame blacks for that!


----------



## MrShangles (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Isn’t that a racist comment.
Shouldn’t they reject BLACK philosophy. It’s what got y’all to this point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> And why you bothered about black men when white people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible ?



Why do you vote Democrat when it was 100% their policies that created housing that isolated blacks away from whites?


----------



## xband (Oct 30, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Do well in school. Get a job. Pursue your goals.
> ...



Blacks are doomed to fail due to the intelligence bell curve. Blacks are good at shinning shoes. Blacks are almost as good a dancer as I am. Blacks did not build the pyramids of Egypt like most think.


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Or the crime. The only blacks I fear are the ones I think might be criminal.
> ...



A little confused about this post. What exactly is your point? That white people should expect to be assaulted by black people because ... we deserve it? Because that's pretty fucked up.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 30, 2017)

Ever wondered why white movies Saw, Hostel, I Spit on your Grave are loved by white people ?

Ever wondered  why white tv legends like John Wayne become immortalized in America?

Ever wondered why tv white shows like Dexter, Breaking Bad, NYPD Blue all have/had a great cult following, primarily by whites?

Ever wondered why white Serial killers like Gacy, Dahmer, Manson are made into classroom discussions in psychology class?

Ever wondered why video games for children and teens are becoming more and more sadistic? And the “M” rating on the box guarantees high sales…need I say more?

Ever wondered why the highest sales of the grittiest, grimiest, dirtiest, most ruthless rap songs are purchased by white suburban teens?

Ever wondered why with Japanese anime / hentai where the molestation of women by animals and aliens are loved primarily by white middle class boys?

Ever wondered why when you see the face of a teacher/student romance, the involving parties are primarily white?

Ever wonder why MOST pederests are white males? When money is introduced, such as Roman polanski and Jerry Sandusky, this abuse mysteriously disappears or goes on for decades?

But black men are born and bred criminals, don’tcha know?


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> White people kill me sometime (lol)
> 
> Have you ever wondered why movies like Saw, Hostel, I Spit on your Grave etc, and tv legends like John Wayne become immortalized in America? Ever wonder why tv shows like Dexter, Breaking Bad, NYPD Blue all have/had a great cult following, primarily by whites?
> 
> ...



Probably because whites have been more than 70% of the population until fairly recently. 

You honestly think white people are just perverted and violent by nature? Sounds kind of ... racist to me, dude.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Or the crime. The only blacks I fear are the ones I think might be criminal.
> ...





> But hypocrisy is that white American culture glorifies violence*. *


 Correction needed..."Liberal Hollywood elites" glorify violence, blacks of inner cities actually perform such violence and the liberals do nothing to stop it, but # it.  Blacks aren't the smartest people in the world right now, but more and more are waking up and moving away from the liberals who continue to subjugate the blacks to the government.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 30, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > And why you bothered about black men when white people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible ?
> ...


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> A little confused about this post. What exactly is your point? That white people should expect to be assaulted by black people because ... we deserve it? Because that's pretty fucked up.


White people murdering each other doesn’t seem to be as bad to white folks unless the murderer was a black person. It’s like the killer has to be black in order for whites to start worrying about the existence of the white race.

White man, few weeks ago, kills 60 white people in a concert in Vegas, injures many, yet white people were like






Yet remember the so called myth of the knockout game a few years back ? White people were like






Not to mention that  among the biggest criminal organisations in the world are japanese yakuza and the chinese triads. Both have tens of thousands of members in several clans/groups and operate all over the world in all legal and illegal businesses. Both are extremely violent and HC organised crime in every sense of the word. And yet…

Why we never hear these so-called race realists claim that all japanese or chinese are prone to crime or natural born criminals?

Why that is never a subject on any “race debate”?

Well, we know why.


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Well, who the hell wants to be targeted because of their skin color? Black people know better than anyone how much that sucks.

When it's white on white, you can be pretty sure there's no racial motive involved. When it's black on white, it's more questionable. Was it some kind of revenge thing? Do they just see whites as easy targets? It makes people uncomfortable. Same with how thousands of black people are killed by other blacks and no one cares, but one white cop shoots a black man and there's hell to pay. What was the cop's motive? Was he racist? Did the stereotype of the dangerous black man cause him to pull the trigger?

I kind of get what you're saying now, and I don't necessarily disagree, but I don't know that that's a white thing. I think it's a byproduct of these potential motivations that interracial violence springs up, and the discomfort it produces.


----------



## xband (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > A little confused about this post. What exactly is your point? That white people should expect to be assaulted by black people because ... we deserve it? Because that's pretty fucked up.
> ...



You brought the Chinese Mafia in the picture. The Chinese Mafia captured me over a bowl of broccoli soup in Hong Kong and locked me up in their private jail where I stayed for two days watching Chinese TV. The bait was a huge wad of twenty dollars bills in the drawer which I never opened. They let me go without injury.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Well, who the hell wants to be targeted because of their skin color? Black people know better than anyone how much that sucks.


Black people don't often target whites and even when do it's white people's fault.

Growing up I knew some black people who saw whites as easy targets.

Now where would black folks get the idea that whites were weak and passive?

Where would we get the idea that attacking a black person might result in us getting our asses kicked, while attacking a white person wouldn’t?

Where do these racialized images, of black strength and toughness and white weakness come from?
_
Not_ _from black people._

Black folks didn’t create the stereotype that it was _our _group that was big and bad and dangerous. Or the opposite belief: that whites were weak and less likely to defend themselves.

If the society puts out the message that black folks are violent, and dangerous and white men are pussies then, on occasion, some black men may take advantage of that notion, targeting whites in some situations.


John Shaw said:


> When it's white on white, you can be pretty sure there's no racial motive involved.


Ander Brevik ? Tim McVeigh ?.....and last but not least ol Adolf Hitler ? Whites have no problem killing others whites to promote their agenda.


John Shaw said:


> When it's black on white, it's more questionable. Was it some kind of revenge thing?


Black people are actually are passive when it comes to whites.

If we were as violent as some folks make us out to be, we’d be rioting in the streets non-stop, considering all the mistreatment we’ve endured in this country.

When’s the last time the Nation of Islam burned a cross or harmed or beat or choked or lynched a white person OR spit on a white child and called him or her a dirty name? Name ANY black “group” that has ever harmed a white person in the name of practicing their beliefs?

Blacks are often accused of advocating violence even when we seldom practice it, except as individuals in the commission of a crime.

Yet we are the raging black inferno monsters, that strikes fear in the hearts of white people? Maybe, that is the reflection in their OWN MIRRORS looking back at them….

I’d bet my last two paychecks that if black police were constantly shooting unarmed white teenagers, we would see what real violence looks like. In white face.


John Shaw said:


> Do they just see whites as easy targets? It makes people uncomfortable.


And whose fault is that ? White people. It's white people who run around acting like they are delicate little flowers. It's white people who have enough bombs and firepower to blow up the world, yet shit themselves when they walk past a group of black men.


John Shaw said:


> Same with how thousands of black people are killed by other blacks and no one cares


Black community leaders discuss crime in urban communities often.

Home | Stopping the Spread of Violence | Cure Violence

But you don’t know this because you don’t know hardly any black people and haven’t spent time yourself in those communities. And you most likely don’t read or listen to black media, where not only are such issues covered, but the efforts made by people in the community to address those problems are also highlighted;

Needless to say you don’t know about groups like the Nation of Islam, which have a long track record of effective anti-crime initiatives in urban communities (and a history of getting black men with records moving in a more productive direction), And you don’t know about folks like the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, who has been involved multiple initiatives aimed at addressing violence and crime on the South Side Chicago

Like black mothers trying to work two jobs to support their kids, without childcare, without adequate health care, having to choose between buying them clothes for school or paying a heating bill.

Like kids who persevere against all odds, going to schools to learn and finding not enough textbooks, or buildings that are crumbling, and yet they still show up every day, hoping to fill their minds with knowledge.

Like elderly women in public housing who look out for everyone’s children, whether or not they are their own, because they see them as a treasure and vital resource in the community.

Like ministers who run day care programs, and job training programs, and whose churches are involved in rehabilitating housing for low-income families but the media does not report on that. Nope. They only come in when someone get's blasted


John Shaw said:


> but one white cop shoots a black man and there's hell to pay. What was the cop's motive? Was he racist? Did the stereotype of the dangerous black man cause him to pull the trigger?


Are more black people killed by black people than by the Police ?

Yes. But guess what ?

That would have been true 100 years ago.

But would the black on black crime argument been a good reason to excuse for the KKK hangings of black men ?

No. So why is it now ?

The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around. Your argument is like telling Breast Cancer Support Groups not to bother with that cancer and focus on Lung Cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer.

When ISIS killed whites in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers you did not hear people say "Well, more white people kill white people, than muslims""

But that would have been just as true. The police are held to a higher standard. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.

It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "Well some of you are late too"

With great power comes greater responsibility, themz the rules.


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

If black people see us as weak, well I think there are enough examples to the contrary where that wasn't by design, so ... I guess everyone likes to see their race as somehow better than others, right?

@ Paul Essien : Your post is too long to address in its entirety. It would become extremely unwieldy. Happy to talk about any one subject of your interest, however.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yes poor white. Please dont try to convince me you are rich. Frankly its laughable.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Who makes it into your white world?  I bet us Greeks don't cut the mustard either.  We have too much Arab blood in us and not enough aryan right?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

xband said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...


Disagree. Courteous only gets you centuries of Jim Crow.  Its when Blacks stand up and say "fuck this bullshit"  white people get scared.  I see no reason to be courteous to someone that is discriminating or attempting to stop me. I knock their asses over and laugh at them as I keep on moving.


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Aren't aryans and arabs pretty much the same thing? I'm pretty sure aryan originally meant people from the middle east (Iranians).


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're a straight up racist, no better than the people you oppose. Hardly better than the KKK and other hate group members. So I don't think anyone should be taking lessons from you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Do well in school. Get a job. Pursue your goals.
> 
> Like anyone else.


That doesnt work by itself. Blacks have an extra amount of things to do.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...


Typical white boy. You think I should be a good boy and long suffering while people fuck me over?


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Do well in school. Get a job. Pursue your goals.
> ...



Such as?

The successful black people I know did just that. What are these mysterious extra things one must do? And acting like a decent, civil human being is not "extra".


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do what you want. Just know that at the end of the day, that's all you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


I outlined it in the OP. You dont have to agree. I was talking to Black people not whites.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Or the crime. The only blacks I fear are the ones I think might be criminal.
> ...



Because black people can't get their act together so instead they move into white neighborhoods after they give up on black neighborhoods and they lower property values.  We would love for you to turn Detroit into a beautiful place where all the black people want to live.  PLEASE!  HURRY!!!

Last time I got scammed was by a black guy in Detroit going to a Tiger game.  

We glorify violence sure but Dirty Harry was a cop not a criminal.  He blew away criminals.  We love that shit.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


If that makes you feel better.


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It doesn't. I'd rather you were a happier and better person.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Not my concern how you feel. Youre white. I was talking to Black people.  Dont worry about my happiness. Youre not in anyway responsible for it.  If it makes you feel better though....just know I am Black so naturally I am a happy and better person.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ever wondered why white movies Saw, Hostel, I Spit on your Grave are loved by white people ?
> 
> Ever wondered  why white tv legends like John Wayne become immortalized in America?
> 
> ...


You're like a depressing Jerry Seinfeld.  LOL.

Why are blacks always killed first in movies?

Fact Check: Do Black Characters Always Die First in Horror Movies?The Verdict

What's the deal with that?  LOL


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hah ... if you say so. But I don't think a happy person would feel the need to put other people down the way you do.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


You must be white if this is unbelievable.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sounds to us like you think we are directly responsible for your unhappiness.  So thank you for admitting we bare no responsibility for your situation.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


No one asked you to think and if you do...next time please do it with helmet and orange life vest.  You see...telling the truth is not putting white people down. Its laying out the facts so my Black people are in the proper mindset when they deal with whites. I have plenty of white people in my life that have gone through that process and understand where I am coming from. I am Black before I am anything. If that gives you hurt feelings just understand this one simple thing....I dont care.


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I think it's very interesting how you are a black supremacist who decries white supremacy. You guys have more in common with each other than you know. Maybe you should reach out across the isle and make friends. Then in a few generations you can become the mixed race supremacists.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


You guys dont have the power to control our happiness. I think this is what grates on the nerves of whites. No matter how badly they construct our conditions they cant make us unhappy. We naturally have joy because we are a joyous people in any circumstance.  I think it may be the melanin.


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



We're mostly just sad to see how pitiful and alone black people remain after all these decades.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 30, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Because black people can't get their act together so instead they move into white neighborhoods after they give up on black neighborhoods and they lower property values.  We would love for you to turn Detroit into a beautiful place where all the black people want to live.  PLEASE!  HURRY!!!.


We live in a total system of white supremacy.

Do you think that's true or false ?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


There is nothing a white racist can do for me that would effect my day except maybe die a violent and painful death.  Why would I reach out to someone that wants me dead?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yeah we can tell.


----------



## BETH-MIDAN (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Its laying out the facts so my Black people are in the proper mindset when they deal with whites.



especially when anyone can tell you had a little too much of the psychotropic hivving baboon dope tranny tit online ...


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> If black people see us as weak, well I think there are enough examples to the contrary where that wasn't by design, so ... I guess everyone likes to see their race as somehow better than others, right?


Not really.

Racism is not so much about not “liking” someone of another group. Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group

The only people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of behaviours toward people just because they look different (no matter where they go) from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia are white people.


John Shaw said:


> @ Paul Essien : Your post is too long to address in its entirety. It would become extremely unwieldy. Happy to talk about any one subject of your interest, however.


Well don't try and debate me, if what I say is too much for you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> We live in a total system of white supremacy.
> 
> Do you think that's true or false ?


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Maybe this is a typical question, but if you hate white people, why not just go to a place where there aren't any? There are plenty of those in the world (since white people are not safe there). If you're so smart, go and help turn Africa into the glorious jewel that could've been. I think that would be wonderful.


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > If black people see us as weak, well I think there are enough examples to the contrary where that wasn't by design, so ... I guess everyone likes to see their race as somehow better than others, right?
> ...



I wasn't debating you to begin with. Just talking.

I prefer one or two points at a time. It is a matter of preference and of efficiency.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Maybe this is a typical question, but if you hate white people, why not just go to a place where there aren't any?


Name one country on the planet where black people are that white people don't control ?


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > If black people see us as weak, well I think there are enough examples to the contrary where that wasn't by design, so ... I guess everyone likes to see their race as somehow better than others, right?
> ...



Well, no. Racism is simply believing in the superiority of one race over another. It doesn't even have to be your race that's superior.

What you're referring to is systematic discrimination. And if you believe white people are the only ones who've put systems in place to benefit themselves, I'm afraid you're dead wrong. Try to live in Japan for a few years and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this is a typical question, but if you hate white people, why not just go to a place where there aren't any?
> ...



Somalia. DRC. Niger. The vast majority of Africa. And if you want to get real technical, there are black people in China and Japan as well. Which are both Asian countries.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


We put that in you through White Jesus.  You put up with this life so one day you can see the pearly gates.

And if Islam is your flavor you are taught whatever happens is Gods will. 

Cope with this life and wait for an afterlife that's probably never coming.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Its more like a stupid question even though it is typical of you white boys.  Why do you sensitive whites always try the gambit where in order to love being Black you have to hate whites?  Look man. Being sensitive is not going to change how I view whites as a group. As I pointed out I have whites in my life now. I'm actually raising a white child at the moment because her deadbeat dad has left me the only father figure she has.  So you see..me loving and wanting my Black people to succeed has nothing to do with hate. It have everything to do with love for my people.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Because black people can't get their act together so instead they move into white neighborhoods after they give up on black neighborhoods and they lower property values.  We would love for you to turn Detroit into a beautiful place where all the black people want to live.  PLEASE!  HURRY!!!.
> ...



True.  

Jews live in a total system of christian supremacy.  How do they deal with it?  Maybe you could learn from them.


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hmm. That must be why you talk down to white people every chance you get. 

This comment and your previous ones just don't add up my friend.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No such thing as a white Jesus. Thats one of the things I outlined in the OP.  We have a natural joy because we know that while whites are the enemy of mother nature we Blacks are her grand design.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're the male Mammy


----------



## BETH-MIDAN (Oct 30, 2017)

what color is his hat ?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Must suck that we took control of the world.  

I believe there was a smarter monkey long before us humans came to rule the planet.  They were smarter and kinder but our species was better at forming groups and murder and we drove them instinct.  And considering those first humans were black most likely it was you guys who killed them.  

But I think it's funny that humans think we are god's chosen creature and most likely we killed off his chosen humanoid.  That is assuming there is a god and he had a chosen species.  I don't actually believe that because I believe more in evolution.  Who came up with evolution?  That's right.  A white dude.


----------



## BETH-MIDAN (Oct 30, 2017)

gadzooks


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Well, no. Racism is simply believing in the superiority of one race over another. It doesn't even have to be your race that's superior.
> 
> What you're referring to is systematic discrimination. And if you believe white people are the only ones who've put systems in place to benefit themselves, I'm afraid you're dead wrong. Try to live in Japan for a few years and you'll see what I mean.


A few things.

Japanese racism is directed at fellow East Asians. It's not racism. It's nationalism or ethnocentrism* (*thinking one’s nation or culture is best) which are extremely common and not what White racism is about.
*
For example,*

Germany wiped out half the Jews of Europe because it thought they were racially too different to ever become good and loyal Germans.
White Americans, likewise, wiped out Native Americans.
That is racism.

Japan didn't try to wipe out the people of Taiwan and Korea. Instead it took over their countries and tried to force Yamato ways on them to make them into good and loyal Japanese. That is ethnocentrism, not racism.

White people love to point out that the Japanese are racist towards the Chinese yet none of them would seriously argue that the British are “racist” towards the French. It’s a blatant double standard.

And Japan is still under the system of white supremacy

Japan lost the war and was de-militarized by the Anglo-U.S. government.. 

Japan is NOT a sovereign nation, it is a COLONY of the U.S. That’s why Japan is one of the only (or the only) “super powesr” that doesn’t have any nuclear weapons (and It won’t be allowed to have any).

Germany ALSO lost the war but it has nuclear weapons and no one worries about them having them in spite of Hitler’s campaign to dominate the planet. Why? Because Germany is a “white nation.”

If you look at the nations where possession of nuclear weapons is a “problem” for the U.S. or Israel or NATO — they are always NON-WHITE nations.

And that’s why Japan cannot force the U.S. to remove its military bases even though it has begged and pleaded many times over the years to ASK (not tell) the U.S. to remove them and the U.S. has the power to refuse to do it.

Japan can’t build anything (even a convenience store) in the U.S. without permission from our government so how can we build, even expand a military presence in Japan without their permission? Because Japan is not just a U.S. colony it is a non-white nation under the system of white supremacy.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


I only talk down to silly white boys like you and other racists.  There are plenty of whites on this board I get along with just fine.  See here is the deal. I knew the moment I posted this thread it would attract racist whites. How did I know this? Simple. Racists whites cant stand someone encouraging Blacks to get an education, surround themselves with positive images that reflect who they are, and marvel at the incredible feats our people have done.  This type of talk puts sand in the vaginas of white racists.  To them its blasphemy directed towards the religion of white supremacy. Whites that arent racist either agree, make a positive comment, or simply ignore the thread.


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Actually, most white people want *everyone* to get an education. Wtf? It's not our fault majority black schools tend to be utter shit.

You've said dozens of patently racist things in this thread. I don't think you have any room to talk. If anything, you just attract the people who are just like you, of all skin colors; people whose lives are so devoid of meaning they have to find it in the most trivial things. Something most people scarcely think of at all.

Do you honestly think white people sit around wondering what black people are up to, or how to fuck them over? Of course not. The only time we even think about black vs. white is when someone, usually some idiot, starts blabbing about racism. In which case we have no choice but to think about it.

Life is not a conspiracy theory. Get over it, man.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


It indeed sucks for the planet that whites took control. However, these things nature usually corrects. Whites have only been in control since about the 1500's. The pendulum will swing back and whites will no longer exist due to the recessive genetics whites have. Blacks were here when it started and we will be the only ones left when it ends.


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Already proving you know nothing about genetics. White people will never not exist. In smaller numbers, sure. But there will always be white people, because pretty much every non-white person in the United States and Europe has white ancestry.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Somalia. DRC. Niger. The vast majority of Africa. And if you want to get real technical, there are black people in China and Japan as well. Which are both Asian countries.


OK. Let's take one at a time. Let's start with DRC (Congo)

The mobile phone or I-phone you have in your pocket, or laptop would not even work without congolese coltan

And who do you think mines that ? Yup black Africans. Who control Coltan deposits over there ? Apple and other western corps. 

That's white supremacy

Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders to emerge in this century, was assinated by the Belgians with the aid of US, so that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo. 

That's white supremacy

The constant interference on the part of certain powerful Flemmish interests are the principle reasons for all of the power struggles in the history of the Congo and the bloody civil war which is raging on now. The reason that black nations have not been able to prosper is the constant interference from outsiders who are still eager to exploit them. 

The USA alone (5% of the world population) consume 30% of produced African natural resources which they purchase at bargain prices or for virtually nothing as debt payback.

In contrast, local infrastructures are crumbling, social programmes and local developments are cut because of the paybacks of interests and the debt itself. Corruption does the rest.

The resource producing countries have to sell everything for a special discount price which opens the doors to all sorts of speculations from foreign investors demanding high returns. 

That's white supremacy

Another byproduct the West is expecting from their ‘generous gestures’ is to get some more positive votes at the next UN assembly. 

That's white supremacy
.


----------



## John Shaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Is that white supremacy, or just the powerful taking advantage of the weak? Something all powerful civilizations have done since the dawning of man?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Actually, most white people want *everyone* to get an education. Wtf? It's not our fault majority black schools tend to be utter shit.
> 
> You've said dozens of patently racist things in this thread. I don't think you have any room to talk. If anything, you just attract the people who are just like you, of all skin colors; people whose lives are so devoid of meaning they have to find it in the most trivial things. Something most people scarcely think of at all.
> 
> ...


I kind of disagree. While whites may want people to get educated its only what they want to brainwash people with. Silly shit like Jesus is white or the Egyptians were white.  if you go outside of what whites want you to learn then it becomes a horrible thing.  Actually it is the fault of whites that most Black schools have shitty educational systems. Whites were responsible for constructing the ghettos and cramming Black people into them and under funding the schools. Like I said whites can construct the conditions but its our responsibility to overcome them. Its obvious this is done purposely.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



*"..because pretty much every non-white person in the United States and Europe has white ancestry." *

Did this make sense to you or are you trying to do what I predicted white people would do and try to redefine what it means to be white?  Let me get this straight. So you think having white in you makes you white even though white people are recessive?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Actually, most white people want *everyone* to get an education. Wtf? It's not our fault majority black schools tend to be utter shit.


If that's the case then why do whites in predominantly Black school districts are under-funded them ? Under-staff them with inexperienced teachers ? Deny books ? Microscopes ? And other lab equipment ? And put hazardous waste near black schools ? Cut art and music classes ? Sports teams and sometimes hot meals in a cafeteria ?

Well. We know the reason why. They want a social system where Black people are handicapped by lack of education and opportunity that their only options are flipping burgers or in prison and then white people try to ‘scientifically’ prove that the effects of their own racism are actually due to innate deficiencies of those they’ve praticing there racism on


John Shaw said:


> Do you honestly think white people sit around wondering what black people are up to, or how to fuck them over? Of course not.


Yes they do. Otherwise we would not have the problem we do know


John Shaw said:


> The only time we even think about black vs. white is when someone, usually some idiot, starts blabbing about racism. In which case we have no choice but to think about it.


Another lie. Whites talk about black people all the time.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...






1. But none of you can make it in a free country with a billion different handouts from both government and charities and none of you want to go back to Africa to make it better, you just sit on your ass and bitch about it



2. Perfect excample of what following #1 gets a black fella if followed.



3. Africa again. Well, if y’all are so mighty then why is yalls continent one of the most exploited and most conquered on the planet? 



Meh, if you are a person in general, it would be good to ignore retarded fucks like the OP. Find something you love and go do the hell out of that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

Crixus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...


I'm sorry my post placed sand in your vagina.  Well really I'm not.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 30, 2017)

Kaivan Shroff @KaivanShroff 
*For those keeping score at home, “Conspiracy against the United States” is disrespectful to our troops. Kneeling during the Anthem is not.*

 9:28 AM - Oct 30, 2017


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Oct 30, 2017)

jillian said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


"white trash troll boy" is a very racist and offensive to white people.  Please try to control your racism.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 30, 2017)

Crixus said:


> 3. Africa again. Well, if y’all are so mighty then why is yalls continent one of the most exploited and most conquered on the planet?


We dropped the ball. We under-estimated whites. Plus remember when whites first came to Africa. They did not come with open bitter hatred for the Africans. They came with smiles and gifts. That's always been there tactic. Even today. 

But you are admitting that we live under a total system of white supremacy so that means every single problem in Africa is the result of white people and the system of white supremacy.

Because you have just admitted that Africa has been conquered,. Right ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Is that white supremacy, or just the powerful taking advantage of the weak? Something all powerful civilizations have done since the dawning of man?


So you're saying that white people are powerful and black people are weak.

Is that your claim ?


----------



## Crixus (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Africa again. Well, if y’all are so mighty then why is yalls continent one of the most exploited and most conquered on the planet?
> ...






When whites first came to Africa Africans traded other Africans for hammers, axe's and muskets. I admitted no such thing. In Africa, when a black man takes a knee it's so another black man can chop off his arm with a machete. Black man in America gets millions of dollars to play sports and takes a knee because, black. Whatever.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 30, 2017)

Crixus said:


> When whites first came to Africa Africans traded other Africans for hammers, axe's and muskets. I admitted no such thing. In Africa, when a black man takes a knee it's so another black man can chop off his arm with a machete. Black man in America gets millions of dollars to play sports and takes a knee because, black. Whatever.













It’s ironic that taking the knee was the most respectful way of protesting that Kaepernick could think of and it’s still getting him shat on. Tim Tebow was taking the knee long before Kaepernick, but Tebow did it in service of white Christianity, so it wasn’t deemed offensive to the usual suspects.NFL players would take their protest a step further n refuse 2 play the game. Stop making old white men wealthier off ur labor when they think so little of our health and lives.

Trump ?

He’s just reinforcing his support with his base (n believe me he’s doing it)

How is the president of a world power country able 2 sit on twitter n argue bk n forth with sports team like a high schooler in detention ?

Trump’s always had NFL envy. He’s always wanted 2 own a team. After his disastrous stint as a team owner in the USFL n the USFL losing their war with the NFL, he’s basically blackballed from any ownership stake.

If Obama urged a private company 2 fire sum1 4 doing something he didn’t like, white media would have lost their minds. It would have been the main topic on Fox 4 weeks. The White House urging a private company 2 fire some1 (As Trump did) is a felony and punishable for up to 15 years in prison.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > When whites first came to Africa Africans traded other Africans for hammers, axe's and muskets. I admitted no such thing. In Africa, when a black man takes a knee it's so another black man can chop off his arm with a machete. Black man in America gets millions of dollars to play sports and takes a knee because, black. Whatever.
> ...







Tbow was spanked into minor league baseball. These guys are doing nothing more then telling Trump to go blow a goat. They are learning that black or white folks don't need these assholes, or any other asshole to preach to them from gold plated velvet soap boxs.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 30, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Aren't aryans and arabs pretty much the same thing? I'm pretty sure aryan originally meant people from the middle east (Iranians).



Indo-Iranians come from Russia, the *Sintashta Culture.*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




For some reason I get confused with a Mexican, but all is good


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, we really care what the average baboon thinks of us.
> ...


Women who care that much about that kind of thing tend to go straight for a stallion. It's called bestiality. What's your point?





> and steal her away from you. And let’s be clear, Jim Crow laws were founded, written and exercised for the segregation of the black man from the pure, white woman.


And man. Whites didn't want to live in negro-infested shitholes, which is precisely what happened to areas like Detroit when the negroes moved in. Jim Crow laws were right.





> That's why black men are always on your mind. That's why white men always think about black men. That's why you have sites like chimpmania, niggermania, that's why you writes all these books to try and prove how stupid black people are (Black men)


Like it needed proving...


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 30, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Do well in school. Get a job. Pursue your goals.
> ...






It’s always “...except me. I’m a gozillionaire!” 


Yeeeaaaah...


----------



## xband (Oct 31, 2017)

BETH-MIDAN said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Its laying out the facts so my Black people are in the proper mindset when they deal with whites.
> ...



Spell Check got you; psychotic episode.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 31, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Women who care that much about that kind of thing tend to go straight for a stallion. It's called bestiality. What's your point?


And white people know all about that.






















White people have some nerve when it comes to fked up sex practices. You really don't wanna go here with me. I know all about how you get down behind closed doors.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 31, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...



Not a bad idea.  Just take off the "black" part and apply it to all people.
I don't think you can find a race on the planet that hasn't had some history of oppression.  And, the majority of all people are imprisoned by an irrational obsession of what other people think


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 31, 2017)

I think a lot of white women today are attracted to black men because they act manly/masculine.  Same reason a lot of women in general like older men.  They act like men


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 31, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


In 1987 when I went to work for Home Depot at minimum wage, I invested in the Stock, shame people like you weren't smart enough to invest in it either.  I laugh at you for being a liberal victim....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 31, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> I think a lot of white women today are attracted to black men because they act manly/masculine.  Same reason a lot of women in general like older men.  They act like men


This picture tells it all about liberalism and men.  FemiNazi's are the ones who created the latest installment of boyhood.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 31, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think a lot of white women today are attracted to black men because they act manly/masculine.  Same reason a lot of women in general like older men.  They act like men
> ...



The weird thing is in another thread I posted about the emasculation of America that has been going on, and getting worse, for the past 20 years....and I got a lot of flack by liberals basically denying the whole thing.
I don't know how anyone could deny it. It might be that this is what they grew up with themselves, and think it is normal. Which is of course exactly what the Feminazis and LBGT crowd etc. all want...a society where there is no sexual differences, except of course white men suck.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 31, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


In the liberal way to prevent wars, is to take men and keep them as boys, or even change them into girls.  If you notice the foods you eat, if you see Soy, in the food, Soy has lots of estrogen, which in science terms, is female hormones.  Even body builders don't realize that many whey protein shakes have Soy, so are kinda self defeating in their workouts.  If men aren't allowed to be men, then their "supposed" animal instinct will keep them from going to war.  Of course this is proven wrong, because when men cant be REAL men, then the pansy ass homos(like Obama) bring US to the brink of war, by giving the enemy the tools to fight US.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 31, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...




If you think I’m a liberal, you sniffed too many paint cans, Internet millionaire.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 31, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Whatever..... I know what I have, and not ashamed about it either.....


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 31, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...




Nothing like a halfwit trying to play with ideas from science that he doesn’t understand.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 31, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...




And I know what you’re full of, and I’m ashamed of you.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 31, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Bwaaaahhhhhaaaahhhhhaaaaa.... You are just tooo funny...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 31, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...





> Nothing like a halfwit trying to play with ideas from science that he doesn’t understand.


Soy Protein vs. Whey Protein


> When comparing whey and soy protein for muscle-building purposes, whey protein has the upper hand in more than one way. A study published in 2013 in the "Journal of the American College of Nutrition" found that whey protein was absorbed more quickly, had higher concentrations of amino acids important for muscle building and therefore resulted in greater muscle protein synthesis than soy protein. Additionally, whey protein has beneficial effects on hormones that can help build muscle, whereas soy protein does not,


 Is This the Most Dangerous Food For Men?


> *Is This the Most Dangerous Food For Men?*
> *There may be a hidden dark side to soy, one that has the power to undermine everything it means to be male*.


  Another stupid fucking liberal opens his pie hole and inserts his shit covered foot into it.  Bwaaaaaahhhhaaaaahhhhaaaa. Liberals really are that stupid.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 31, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


It is okay Ukotare, I have been around for quite some time.  Not only am I an internet multi-millionaire, but also an internet scholar with a PhD in the school of life.  Many liberals have tried to bring me down, you aren't the first, and wont be the last.....


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 31, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You should buy this board. I can be your consultant on who should stay and who should go....


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...


I think the Black history of oppression is different. Its the only oppression that was legally sanctioned, based on race, and that spanned multiple generations/centuries in a country that hypocritically professes to value freedom and equality.  Once you combine that with the current concerted effort to keep Blacks in a 2nd class status you can see that its nothing like any oppression that has occurred in the history of the planet. The only other people I can say that even comes close are the NA's and they were not forbidden to practice their rituals and use their language like Blacks were.  That being said this is why I feel my people are simply amazing. Going through all of this, lost behind enemy lines, forgetful of our traditions and history and still able to become successful in every area of life.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 31, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Jews certainly did endure all those things


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> I think a lot of white women today are attracted to black men because they act manly/masculine.  Same reason a lot of women in general like older men.  They act like men


I've heard this countless times from white women when I asked them why they were attracted to me. I'm used to the white women that like Black men simply because they are Black but it was an eye opener to me that white (acting?) white women were so attracted to Black men.  The reason I have heard the most is something like "you make me feel like a woman."


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I am assuming you are talking about white Jews? How so?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 31, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> I think a lot of white women today are attracted to black men because they act manly/masculine.  Same reason a lot of women in general like older men.  They act like men


Even that's a racial stereotype.

Trust me. Black men have just as many cissy, nancy and insecure boys in our race as anyone else.

Considering that the system of white supremacy pretty much castrates a black man economically and that the system of white supremacy also shames any non black woman for dating a black man then the path to romantic success for black males is not an easy one.

And most white women want there kids to look like them, breeding with a black man, blocks that. And if white women does have kids to a black man, then she has to carry that kid round white society and she's reducing her options for a future partner.

White men are not gonna let her back in.

So I've never really bought into all that "Black men are good women" "Women want black men"

You think women are throwing pussy at this black man ?







Yeah women are throwing pussy Chris Brown, Drake or Steph Curry, but if your an everyday black man on the street and you think that ? You're gonna get your feelings hurt.. A black man who wishes to consider romantic options outside of the black community will face many substantial challenges.

Don't get me wrong. I know there are many who believe that all (or at least most) non-black women have a secret fetish for black men, a discreet preference that they hide only because of widespread shaming and racism.

_This isn’t completely untrue. _

The reality is that the typical black male is not that hot of a ticket as far as non-black women are concerned.

Yeah there are black men who do well with women *BUT *these are men who are just generally attractive, period (build, height, look, relatively finally stable, got there shit together)

And don't take this to mean that black men are just lusting for non black women. Or white women are so great. I'm just answering your question. Most people generally date within there own race


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 31, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...






Is everyone on your yacht laughing too?


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think a lot of white women today are attracted to black men because they act manly/masculine.  Same reason a lot of women in general like older men.  They act like men
> ...


I'm speaking more to millennials and younger women. I work with quite a few and it seems to often, not always, be the case.

In general, most people prefer to be with others like themselves, in background, interests, etc


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 31, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


At you?  yes they are....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 31, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...





> One more time, Dr. Dumbass, I am anything but a liberal. Try to limit the ways in which you make a fool of yourself.


Are your poor feelings hurt because I made you look the fool?  Get the fuck over it...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 31, 2017)

Or for the love of God would you guys get a room and delete my post out of your chain??


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 31, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


 I noticed you avoided the link about Soy and Estrogen.  Not to worry, I know your kind.


How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job


> *#9) Sociopaths never apologize.* They are never wrong. They never feel guilt. They can never apologize. Even if shown proof that they were wrong, they will refuse to apologize and instead go on the attack.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 31, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No, your imagination , you are the one saying I have a yacht.  Bwaaahhaaaahhhaaaa...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Mickiel (Oct 31, 2017)

Being Black is like being born on a step ladder, and each time you raise your hand to climb higher, a White foot is there to stomp on you. And worse, they throw weights on your back and judge you according to how you climb with that weight.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Women who care that much about that kind of thing tend to go straight for a stallion. It's called bestiality. What's your point?
> ...


Agreed. Some of them have sex with kids, members of the same sex, dead bodies, dogs, horses, and sometimes, even negroes.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Being Black is like being born on a step ladder, and each time you raise your hand to climb higher, a White foot is there to stomp on you. And worse, they throw weights on your back and judge you according to how you climb with that weight.


Next time they try to stomp on you grab their ankle and pull their ass off the ladder. If you have time jump down and beat their ass with the weights and then start your climb again.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Oct 31, 2017)

If you want to make it as a black why don't you just stop acting black?  Pull your pants up, learn English and start bathing at least once a week like white people do!  Millions of years ago white people learned how to live in caves while black people were still living in banana trees. 

White people were building civilizations while black people were throwing their own crap at each other from the tops of banana trees.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2017)

MyParentsAreProud said:


> If you want to make it as a black why don't you just stop acting black?  Pull your pants up, learn English and start bathing at least once a week like white people do!  Millions of years ago white people learned how to live in caves while black people were still living in banana trees.
> 
> White people were building civilizations while black people were throwing their own crap at each other from the tops of banana trees.


I cant stop acting Black. I'm Black. Why would I want to be white and be hooked on meth, crack, and opioids?  Why would I want to rape dogs and dolphins like white guys do?  Why would I want to smell like a wet dog and grow fur on my back? Why would I want to attract head lice?  Why would I want to worry about having a teeny dick and wondering when my wife would leave me for a Black guy? Gimme a break dude. There is nothing in the world I would rather be than a Black man.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 1, 2017)

MyParentsAreProud said:


> If you want to make it as a black why don't you just stop acting black?


Because he likes being a deadbeat leeching off of the white man. They're called "African Americans" by liberals. 





> Pull your pants up, learn English and start bathing at least once a week like white people do!  Millions of years ago white people learned how to live in caves while black people were still living in banana trees.
> 
> White people were building civilizations while black people were throwing their own crap at each other from the tops of banana trees.


That's why he doesn't want to live there. Much easier to live on white handouts while whining about whites on the white-made and white-run internet.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 1, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...



Nothing said there was racist.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 1, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to make it as a black why don't you just stop acting black?
> ...



I wouldn't be so quick to talk about the white made and white run internet.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 1, 2017)

You make it like ll humans

Sink or swim

-Geaux


----------



## IM2 (Nov 1, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> You make it like ll humans
> 
> Sink or swim
> 
> -Geaux



I really don't think you whites want to be shown how you really made it. And you damn sure don't want us to do things as you guys did.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > You make it like ll humans
> ...


There were blacks right next to me 'making it', not sure what your point is

-Geaux


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > MyParentsAreProud said:
> ...


Why? Did a negro in apefreaka invent it?





>


So 40.2% of SNAP recipients are white, who make up 72.4% of the US population, while 25.7% of SNAP recipients are black and make up 12.6% of the population. Can't you tell negroes are overrepresented as SNAP recipients as a percentage of the population? In other words, a US black is far more likely to be a recipient of SNAP than a US white.

Like for example, if 100 out of 100 blacks were murderers, while 200 out of 2,000,000 whites were murderers, the average black would be far more likely to be a murderer than the average white. Sure, whites would be responsible for more murders, but the average white would be less likely to be a murderer.

This helps explain why black-run countries are in the shitter: whites generally work hard enough to support themselves, less fortunate whites, and even some negro deadbeats, while negroes in negro-run countries end up with too great a percentage of the population being stupid/deadbeats and so the countries fail. It also shows why per capita statistics are important, since the negro-run countries are the ones perpetually in the shitter, proving the importance of per capita statistics empirically.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > You make it like ll humans
> ...


We've been making it for a long time, while negroes have been failing for a long time. Negroes would be even worse off without white handouts.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 2, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Well you really don't want us to emulate the way you made it now do you?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 2, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Here we go with the usual excuses.

Nope there are only a certain number of SNAP recipients. Everybody in the population doesn't get food stamps and the majority of those getting food stamps are white. And your last paragraph shows me that you're an ignorant white idiot with no education.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


I wouldnt call less than 600 years making it.  Wake me up when you guys can start a civilization on your own and keep it going.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yeah, all that statistics crap.





> Nope there are only a certain number of SNAP recipients. Everybody in the population doesn't get food stamps and the majority of those getting food stamps are white.


Majority means more than half. There is no majority on that chart since no set is greater than 50, idiot.





> And your last paragraph shows me that you're an ignorant white idiot with no education.




The last paragraph shows why per capita statistics are very important. It (along with US demographics) shows what section of the population drives the economy and makes it work (white) and which section of the population is the boat anchor dragging the system down (black). Guess what happens if you take that boat anchor and throw it into the sea? It sinks just like all those Apefreaka nations.



Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don't know if we'll ever achieve an African marvel. What was that story you or another negro posted? An old abandoned town, with stacked rocks no less?






IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Like by having brains and making it on your own in your own country without leeching off of us? I'd love it!


----------



## IM2 (Nov 2, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



I really think whites like you really should not be talking. You couldn't make it in your own country, that's why your ass is here.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


I doubt you personally will ever achieve a HS diploma. No matter how many ways you try to console your insecurity just know that I know you are really just a frightened little monkey.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I'll just blame it on a 200-year-old relative who was mistreated, just like negroes do!





IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



America is a white country. The negroes here are just leeches. Whites made it here just like they made it in Europe.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


You poor little insecure monkey.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm REALLY insecure when it comes to deadbeat heboons and sheboons drowning to get to a white country!


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Germany ALSO lost the war but it has nuclear weapons and *no one worries about them having them in spite of Hitler*’s campaign to dominate the planet. Why? Because Germany is a “white nation.”


Because Hitler is dead, you dumb ape!


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 3, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Because Hitler is dead, you dumb ape!


Hitler is dead ? Really. I did not know that (lol)

So why is Germany allowed to have nukes ? Because it's a majority white nation


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Nov 3, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Because Hitler is dead, you dumb ape!
> ...


White people can be trusted with nukes.  We only use weapons for defense.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 3, 2017)

MyParentsAreProud said:


> White people can be trusted with nukes.  We only use weapons for defense.


Ask the people of Hiroshima and Nagasaki that


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Nov 3, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> > White people can be trusted with nukes.  We only use weapons for defense.
> ...


I don't have to ask the people of Hiroshima and Nagasaki, they already know that white people only use weapons for defense. That's why they stopped attacking us when we defended our selves from them.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Nov 3, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> MyParentsAreProud said:
> 
> 
> > White people can be trusted with nukes.  We only use weapons for defense.
> ...


I don't have to ask the people of Hiroshima and Nagasaki, they already know that white people only use weapons for defense. That's why they stopped attacking us when we defended our selves from them.

Just ask the people at Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 3, 2017)

Pretty much most of the racism towards black people is economic. There is a reason the system of white supremacy will give black ppl every type of loan but a business loan

Number 1 rule is

*There is no such thing as a good white person.*
*There is no such thing as a good Asian person.*
*There is no such thing as a good Latino person*.
*We have no friends
*
That's why I can't stand the term "people of color"

Even whites like Unkotare he talks a good game but even the devil does good.

This does not mean that we should hate them but rather we should view them they way you view your opponent on chess board and of course we get sell outs in the black race. We live in a system of white supremacy and they will do everything to maintain that system.

1) *Create and support Black institutions.*

Create, work for, support – and hold accountable – Black-based businesses, banks, churches, schools, universities, political parties, news outlets, etc. “For us, by us.”

Most Black votes, dollars and working hours strengthen the White power structure: the Democratic Party, Wells Fargo Bank, Hollywood, etc.

Even though Blacks are the majority in plenty of cities and counties, there is almost no independent Black power structure to speak of – just Black faces on the White power structure, like the mayor of Baltimore, Black police officers and Black public school teachers. The more you support Black institutions, the less dependent Blacks will be on Whites in the long run.

2) *Learn about stereotypes and White racism.*

One of the main things holding Black people back is internalized racism: being brainwashed by White racism. One of the best way to fight against that is to learn about it and lay it bare.

3) *Learn about Black history.*

The more the better. Not some "21 years a slave" sh*t or "Missisipi Burning" sh*t. You know the usual, 2 and a bit hrs of watching blk people get there asses kicked.

No black history when were winning. Not only does it help you understand the world and your place in it (unlike the lies taught at public school), but it also helps to break down internalized racism.

4) *Push for reparations.*

White racism is driven by two main things: historic wrongs that were never righted, creating cognitive dissonance among Whites, and bad White parenting.

There is little that Blacks can do about the second, but reparations done right (probably something along the lines of the GI Bill) can help to overturn the first – and help close the wealth gap between Blacks and Whites. Blacks helped to build the richest country in the world – we deserve way more than they are getting. The same goes for Native Americans.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Nov 3, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much most of the racism towards black people is economic. There is a reason the system of white supremacy will give black ppl every type of loan but a business loan
> ...


A statement with a question mark at the end.  How trendy.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 3, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Because Hitler is dead, you dumb ape!
> ...


Is Germany allowed to have nukes? Is Japan banned from having nukes? These are all premises you have to prove before you start asking loaded questions.


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 3, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


https://www.18karatreggae.com/2016/10/28/white-girl-suspended-school-stealing-black-culture/


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Is Germany allowed to have nukes? Is Japan banned from having nukes? These are all premises you have to prove before you start asking loaded questions.


The white supremacist who run the world decided who should and should not have nukes.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



And?

Look white people, there are things your race has done. What they did created harm and damage that has not been properly addressed. So whitey gets blamed for what whitey has done. Whitey shouldn't have done it


----------



## Taz (Nov 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If you don't like what "whitey" did to you and your people, i.e. brought you to civilization, you're always free to go back to Africa and continue to live in a mud hut.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...






Racist.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Look white people, there are things your race has done. What they did created harm and damage that has not been properly addressed. So whitey gets blamed for what whitey has done. Whitey shouldn't have done it



Wow!!!  Shocking!!
  A black person has no problem finding fault and blame for white people, yet is incapable of addressing the glaring faults of the black culture.
  Shocking I tell you.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 4, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Is Germany allowed to have nukes? Is Japan banned from having nukes? These are all premises you have to prove before you start asking loaded questions.
> ...


It's nice that you made your conclusion about the facts without even researching the facts. Typical negro...

That said, can negro nations even make nukes (without whitey's help)? Maybe the whites decide who can and cannot make nukes because negroes couldn't make them if they wanted to.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 4, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Slavery doesn't convey a very positive picture of your idea of civilization.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Why is the epitome of your idea of civilization making nukes?  There is something twisted there in your thinking.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## bgrouse (Nov 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Where did I say it was the epitome of my idea of civilization?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


It keeps coming up as an important marker of greatness.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


That is extremely simplistic.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 4, 2017)

The Horn of Africa is suffering an enduring drought, causing famine and an unprecedented humanitarian crisis.  What does this have to do with being deadbeats?  Nothing.  May you should hop on down there.  Leave all your money and luxuries behind and try to get a job.  See how long your "superior" ass lasts.

Drought crisis in the Horn of Africa | Africa | DW | 23.05.2017
A severe drought is ravaging the Horn of Africa, with at least 17 million people facing hunger across eight countries, including Somalia, Ethiopia, Kenya, Djibouti, Eritrea, South Sudan, Sudan and Uganda.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So...I still have no idea why you asked what you asked or what you're talking about.



Coyote said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It is very simple, but negroes and liberals are deluding themselves by assuming that blacks and whites are equal except for skin color/hair styles, even though more or less all evidence indicates that is not the case.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 4, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The Horn of Africa is suffering an enduring drought, causing famine and an unprecedented humanitarian crisis.  What does this have to do with being deadbeats?  Nothing.  May you should hop on down there.  Leave all your money and luxuries behind and try to get a job.  See how long your "superior" ass lasts.
> 
> Drought crisis in the Horn of Africa | Africa | DW | 23.05.2017
> A severe drought is ravaging the Horn of Africa, with at least 17 million people facing hunger across eight countries, including Somalia, Ethiopia, Kenya, Djibouti, Eritrea, South Sudan, Sudan and Uganda.


Oh gee, a drought. That explains why they're leading the crime stats in the USA!

There are white countries that have extreme conditions, too, like the Nordic countries. So how come the Nordic countries aren't all or mostly shitholes?


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 5, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> It's nice that you made your conclusion about the facts without even researching the facts. Typical negro...
> 
> That said, can negro nations even make nukes (without whitey's help)? Maybe the whites decide who can and cannot make nukes because negroes couldn't make them if they wanted to.


Anyone can make nuke if that's your mindset.

You can go on the internet and learn how to make a bomb. Nothing to do with intelligence.

Unless you include the Muslim people using nail bombs to killing mainly white people over Europe are intelligent.

No. All of sudden. They're evil. Right ?

To make a nuke all it is, how it works is by cutting an atom in half, which cuts other atoms in half and so on. After that the whole city is gone, fires, winds, poison. If enough bombs go off at once, it could become winter all over the world.

To do all that you need plutonium and guess who controls most of plutonium stores in the world........the white supremacists.

And by the way Trump and the rest all have bunkers. Trust me your white president will not be inviting you in white man

All these guys have bunkers with 1,000 years worth of guns, ammo, and snacks to tide them over during the nuke winter. He thinks he can come out of his bunker. We’ll all be dead so who will they blame for everything?

But the fact is - There is no crawling out of a bunker.

The residual radiation spread over the landmass of the planet will ensure at least 200 years of inhabitability and much longer for the consumption of food.

Therefore, any bunker must be able to withstand 200 years of continual habitation, air circulation, energy consumption and stored food and when the 10 generation of survivors finally manages to crawl out of the bunker, they will still starve or eat radioactive food and have horribly deformed children, thus ending humanity after a lengthy struggle for survival.

The only thing Nuclear Weapons were EVER good for is to threaten your neighbours on earth and promise self-destruction.

There is no them and us with nuclear weapons

When you threaten with nuclear weapons, you are only holding a gun to your own head and yelling. “I am going to kill myself, and you, and THEN you will be sorry.”

It’s murder-suicide.

But we should all marvel at all that white male high IQ genius right ?

Personally, if shit does go down, I’d want the bomb to drop right on me, quick death.

I just hope Trump and his supporters survive the bomb just long enough to truly experience the horrors of the nuclear war they so wanted.

Actually, nah, you’d still be blaming the liberals and lefties and Black Lives Matter until your last breath.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 5, 2017)

The most successful coloreds I know self segregate and don't become a problem for Whites


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 5, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...



The first to practice science and astronomy huh? 

Astronomy is looking up to the stars, the first instances of astronomy by humans was humans looking at the stars. That wasn't white people. 

Science includes basic things like making metals, that was also not the preserve of white people.

Fuck reading the rest, if you're going to make up some nonsense like that, the rest can't really any better.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...



What is made up is how blacks lived here the longest but did nothing until the white man came around.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The Horn of Africa is suffering an enduring drought, causing famine and an unprecedented humanitarian crisis.  What does this have to do with being deadbeats?  Nothing.  May you should hop on down there.  Leave all your money and luxuries behind and try to get a job.  See how long your "superior" ass lasts.
> 
> Drought crisis in the Horn of Africa | Africa | DW | 23.05.2017
> A severe drought is ravaging the Horn of Africa, with at least 17 million people facing hunger across eight countries, including Somalia, Ethiopia, Kenya, Djibouti, Eritrea, South Sudan, Sudan and Uganda.



I think that we cannot leave out what colonization caused as well as current politics when we speak on Africa.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2017)

The reality of history shows us that whites do not want us to imitate the way they did things in order to get ahead, Here at USMB you can't even start a thread presenting a hypothetical talking about what happens if things had been reversed before some numbskull takes it as some call out for a back takeover of whites. So for whites to try telling us how we should do things are always going to fall upon deafness until they can admit to how they really have got to where they are as a group.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The Horn of Africa is suffering an enduring drought, causing famine and an unprecedented humanitarian crisis.  What does this have to do with being deadbeats?  Nothing.  May you should hop on down there.  Leave all your money and luxuries behind and try to get a job.  See how long your "superior" ass lasts.
> ...


It is why I say it is not as simple as racists like to claim.  

But you also can't ignore the fact that in many parts of Africa tribal loyalties are stronger then national loyalties and corruption is heavily ingrained in the political systems.  Culture not race.  But critics ignore similar issues in areas like the Balkans that brought us a whole new term, Balkanization.  And the balkans is good comparison because there too outside powers forced together opposing groups into one country, promoted divisions to create dependence for protection in some and persecution of others. Divide and rule. 

You can't ignore history and culture nor can you ignore the difficulties Africa presents in terms of climate, wildlife, diseases, etc.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> The reality of history shows us that whites do not want us to imitate the way they did things in order to get ahead, Here at USMB you can't even start a thread presenting a hypothetical talking about what happens if things had been reversed before some numbskull takes it as some call out for a back takeover of whites. So for whites to try telling us how we should do things are always going to fall upon deafness until they can admit to how they really have got to where they are as a group.


The same things that allow you to present antiwhite views allows them to present antiblack views.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 5, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


So you aren't going to test your racially superior ass by leaving your recliner and going to Sudan and try to make a living?  If it is all race you should have no problem rising above the natives right?


----------



## Taz (Nov 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Look at it as us having to school them on how to grow food, live in a modern society, work for somebody... You know, all the things that they no longer know how to do. Sure things weren't always rosy, but my ancestors were serfs in the old country and were basically indentured servants. And what they endured laid the foundation for future generations. Funny thing though, you don't EVER hear me complaining about the people who enslaved my ancestors. And my pants are pulled all the way up.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 5, 2017)

Taz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


They already knew how to farm.
You  taught them nothing.  
Justifying human slavery is abhorant.

Your ancestors fled to a country that gave them freedom.  The ancestors of many black Americans were taken to that same country and enslaved.  Big difference.


----------



## Taz (Nov 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


They were ultimately freed into a free country which was much more civilized than anything in Africa, and the freed slaves didn't hate it so much that they stayed, even as they were little more than slaves at the start.
Not justifying slavery, just pointing out that ultimately, bringing blacks over here as slaves was beneficial to their future generations. Maybe they should pay US reparations for putting up with them and trying to help them, instead of having sent them all back to Africa once they were freed.
And FYI, the Chinese are now teaching them how to grow food in Africa.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 5, 2017)

Time for us all to create our own destinies.  Several negro postees are correct.  The colored need their infrastructure.  The new south with atlanta being their flagship is looking good.  Time to leave the Euro American alone.  May we agree on a fiscal divorce?  Please , no failure to launch.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 5, 2017)

Taz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


I imagine you support the human trafficking industry going on right now then....after all....when they are eventually freed life will be roses.


----------



## Taz (Nov 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


You couldn't counter my argument properly, so you attribute something ridiculous to me. Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Whites succeed by working together. What you're saying is no different than saying the Japanese can't make boat engines because if you take a Japanese boat engine and stick it on a negro driftwood raft, that it's a bad engine because it doesn't make the raft go any faster.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > It's nice that you made your conclusion about the facts without even researching the facts. Typical negro...
> ...


You can't even go on the internet and prove any of your premises about Germany and Japan, dumbass!





> Unless you include the Muslim people using nail bombs to killing mainly white people over Europe are intelligent.
> 
> No. All of sudden. They're evil. Right ?


Because they killed innocent people, not because they were smart enough to make a bomb, you fucking stupid ape!





> To make a nuke all it is, how it works is by cutting an atom in half, which cuts other atoms in half and so on.


Negroes can't even build a boat and you talk so casually about building a nuke!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




> After that the whole city is gone, fires, winds, poison. If enough bombs go off at once, it could become winter all over the world.
> 
> To do all that you need plutonium and guess who controls most of plutonium stores in the world........the white supremacists.


Just like all you need is wood to build a boat, right? How come your negroes are drowning?





> And by the way Trump and the rest all have bunkers. Trust me your white president will not be inviting you in white man
> 
> All these guys have bunkers with 1,000 years worth of guns, ammo, and snacks to tide them over during the nuke winter. He thinks he can come out of his bunker. We’ll all be dead so who will they blame for everything?
> 
> ...


Except that's not how it worked in Japan, idiot! Why don't you leave global policy to whites?





> But we should all marvel at all that white male high IQ genius right ?
> 
> Personally, if shit does go down, I’d want the bomb to drop right on me, quick death.


If you were in Apefreaka, I doubt you'd have lived that long without starving to death.





> I just hope Trump and his supporters survive the bomb just long enough to truly experience the horrors of the nuclear war they so wanted.
> 
> Actually, nah, you’d still be blaming the liberals and lefties and Black Lives Matter until your last breath.


Blaming unrelated parties is what negroes typically do.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Nov 5, 2017)

Nothing wrong with with being Black or Brown or Red or White or Green even though most of us are a mix. And nothing wrong with knowing a respecting the various histories and culture if that interests you. But no one should ever let their race get in the way of being an American. We are equally Americans. If you think otherwise you are a racist and are contributing to racial problems rather than helping solve them.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Time for us all to create our own destinies.  Several negro postees are correct.  The colored need their infrastructure.  The new south with atlanta being their flagship is looking good.  Time to leave the Euro American alone.  May we agree on a fiscal divorce?  Please , no failure to launch.



How about NO? Idiotic weaklings and cowards are free to get the fuck out of my country and stay the fuck out, but the Union will remain intact and striving ever-forward to a more perfect union. Anyone who doesn't like it can take a look at what happened to the last batch of traitorous losers who tried to sunder what God hath joined. All humans need to learn to stick together eventually because our destiny is one, but we'll keep with Americans sticking together for now. Those unworthy cowards who don't deserve to be Americans should pick an ocean and start swimming.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 5, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Humans succeed through cooperation.

There are many examples cooperation has failed as witness the multiple religious and world wars that swept over the European continent.

Nice try but all that is coming out is racism.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 5, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Apefreaka, can't find that on any maps. Is that cavechimp talk?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 5, 2017)

White Global Policy....WW 1.....WW 2.....

Not very impressive.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


If you knew that then why did you ask me why I don't *personally *go to Sudan and "try to make a living" there?





> There are many examples cooperation has failed as witness the multiple religious and world wars that swept over the European continent.
> 
> Nice try but all that is coming out is racism.



And your point is? Whites made mistakes and fixed them. Negroes keep fucking up no matter what.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 5, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...




So...are you saying you can't go down to Sudan, without all your material resources that you rely on, and cooperate to create a sucess?

Speaking of "keep fucking up".... check out the ten biggest wars in history....World’s Top Ten Biggest Wars in History

Only two were not instigated by fought among "whites"...that was Japan and the Mongol Conquests....

It doesn't look like their ability to fix things looks very good...
.....


----------



## Coyote (Nov 5, 2017)

Taz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I can counter it, but the question is is it worth the time and effort?  

Here we go, let's look at the points you made.



> They were ultimately freed into a free country which was much more civilized than anything in Africa, and the freed slaves didn't hate it so much that they stayed, even as they were little more than slaves at the start.



This is a bit of false moral equivalency - much like comparing your ancester's lives as serfs to slavery.  

African slavery was institutionalized by the American Revolution.  It expanded rapidly as an economic force in the south.  The Emancipation Proclomation of 1863 ostensibly freed them.  

So, for well over a hundred years (since it started before we became a country) human beings of a specific racial make up were owned, bred and sold and forced into labor.  It was against the law to educate them or teach them to read.

The "much more civilized" country they were released into was one that broke treaty after treaty and sent the native people's into substandard "civilized" exile on reservations...leading to the deaths of many.  It was a "civilized" country that still employed child labor and experimented on the mentally disabled.

This same "civilized" country insured that after losing a war...after having slavery abolished...they were still able to retain slavery.  It was just less obstrutive.  Share cropping, Jim Crowe, etc.  And when you release people from slavery...that you made it illegal to educate and that you continue to prevent the education of...it's not like they have many options.  In fact they went from slavery to serfdom wouldn't you say?  A double whammy.


You have a heritage...you know your ancestry.  These people were robbed of theirs.  When their families were split in the slave markets and children, husbands and wives seperated - they were robbed of their future generations too.  Family ties become transient.  This you seem to think is "beneficial".

For all this you think they should be "grateful"...because NOW....over a hundred years from the proclamation - they are finally equal citizens.  Something they had to fight for and lose lives for and suffer degradation for.  Why should they be grateful?

Many countries in Africa function just fine.  They've established a decent middle class, good level of education, citizens who are happy to be citizens and proud of it and wish to live no where else.

So why should people be "grateful" for slavery?


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Time for us all to create our own destinies.  Several negro postees are correct.  The colored need their infrastructure.  The new south with atlanta being their flagship is looking good.  Time to leave the Euro American alone.  May we agree on a fiscal divorce?  Please , no failure to launch.
> ...



O.R.I.O.N.   Our  Race  Is  Our  Nation


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...




Y. A. A. B. O. R. P.  You Are A Bunch Of Racist Pussies.










The UNITED States will remain so without regard for irrelevant sewer-dwellers and their weakness and fear.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 5, 2017)

Face facts.  The multicult experiment performed on the pure White European has been a dismal fail.  Third world subjects were unable to step up.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 5, 2017)

*xxxxxx* is a state of mind. It has nothing to do with curly hair and heavily pigmented skin. The American ghetto *xxxxxx* is the scourge of the planet. Caribbeans hate them. Venezuelans hate them. Africans hate them.Panamanians hate them. Chinese hate them. Germans hate the dumbass murkin military *xxxxxxx *who decided to stick around over there. The Japanese hate them.
*xxxxxxxxxx *is a condition. *xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Do not bypass the word filter.*


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2017)

The failures are the ignorant fucking pussies who slithered over here when their ^^^ circle jerk stormfront was rightly shut down. Pathetic fucking losers.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I'm saying I can't be successful in Sudan because of the surplus of negroes/muslims and the absence of whites.





> Speaking of "keep fucking up".... check out the ten biggest wars in history....World’s Top Ten Biggest Wars in History
> 
> Only two were not instigated by fought among "whites"...that was Japan and the Mongol Conquests....
> 
> ...


You're basing that on what? That they fought wars? Whatever you say...

You must be from an all-negro nation given how fucked up you think whites are.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2017)

Voice in my head,,,I remember it said to live by these new tenants

“No matter where you turn for sho you gonna be knee deep in it.”

“Dont get played, the IQ test is invented by  those that subscribed to eugenics”

“Gotta navigate with a clear eye dog cause you know they gonna spin it”


“Keep your morals unquestionable and your character impeccable”

“Up all your peoples cause in truth  they are highly susceptible”.

“Make sho they stay skeptical. sometimes the game is barely perceptible”

“In time they will find that the real truth can be profound and so equitable”


The residue of the gold in my soul more valuable than Ft. Worth

i know in my blood flows the true rhythm and beats of mother earth

I recall that my peoples were the examples of Gods chosen first

Pineal gland pumpin the juice that incited the explosion of intellects birth


Keep learning cause the information will leave you stunned.

We was here when it started,  gonna be here when its done

Invented by gods of the sun, studied the equinoxes for fun

We gots to keep pushin the pace, make sho the battle is won.​


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> The failures are the ignorant fucking pussies who slithered over here when their ^^^ circle jerk stormfront was rightly shut down. Pathetic fucking losers.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 6, 2017)

Once the joo is gone ; non whites will once again , stay where they belong.


----------



## Taz (Nov 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Blacks are obviously happy/grateful that their ancestors went through slavery because they all stayed here and didn't go back to Africa, where even Africans are trying to escape. As well, I, myself, am grateful for the hardships my ancestors went through to get me here. And I also don't have much of a family history as my ancestors were spread out who knows where when they all left the old country.

As for your "many countries in Africa function just fine. " Well, not the black ones, maybe a Morocco or Egypt, but those aren't "black" countries. And personally, I can't think of ONE black country that functions normally. Let alone that is as civilized as ours, and have the same level of excellent education and healthcare. Not even close.

So to sum up, slavery is one of the worst things imaginable, but having said that, 150 years later, their descendants are reaping the benefits of their sacrifice. That's my point.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 6, 2017)

Good point Taz.  Personally , the ONLY  benefit derived from slavery was the formation of the KKK


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 6, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It looks like Testosterone makes people more racist.

Ironically, a Man's Face Can Tell You If He's Likely to Act Racist


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> White Global Policy....WW 1.....WW 2.....
> 
> Not very impressive.



White, or German global policy?

Anglo-Saxons (English - Germans) are obviously particularly brutal by White standards.

But, because they Chimped out the most, and obsessed the most about Whiteness at one time, many people think they represent Whites best.

On the contrary Germans, and English consistently come out  in genetic studies as the most Mediterranean of Northern Europe.

In fact Germans, and English appear to be   genetically more similar to Spaniards, than to the most Northern Europeans like Estonians, Lithuanians, Latvians, and Finns.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Whites have fixed nothing.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 6, 2017)

We fix White lives not yours.  black lives matter to blax.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Whites have fixed nothing.





..but I am not racist!!


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> Nothing wrong with with being Black or Brown or Red or White or Green even though most of us are a mix. And nothing wrong with knowing a respecting the various histories and culture if that interests you. But no one should ever let their race get in the way of being an American. We are equally Americans. If you think otherwise you are a racist and are contributing to racial problems rather than helping solve them.



This is a real nice sounding comment had race never been a factor in America. But since race has been and still is, this comment is not based in logic or reality.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites have fixed nothing.
> ...



The truth is not racist.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > White Global Policy....WW 1.....WW 2.....
> ...



These are all white people.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The only correction I will make to this is that we really aren't equal,. On paper yes, in practice no.

Still you have written a tremendous assessment.  One that if a black person writes here, we get called racists and threads get moved.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ...if a black person writes here, we get called racists and threads get moved.



Yes, you are correct.
If a black person writes racist things you get called racist.
About time you realized this


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Taz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



You keep talking about the Chinese teaching Africans to grow food. I know that's not true but why don't you show proof?


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No.  The joo


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ...if a black person writes here, we get called racists and threads get moved.
> ...



If a black person is writing racist things that would be fine. But what your bitch ass is calling racist is the historical assessment of what whites have done in rebuttal to your ignorant ass racist comments you stupid son of a bitch.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> If a black person is writing racist things that would be fine. But what your bitch ass is calling racist is the historical assessment of what whites have done in rebuttal to your ignorant ass racist comments you stupid son of a bitch.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > If a black person is writing racist things that would be fine. But what your bitch ass is calling racist is the historical assessment of what whites have done in rebuttal to your ignorant ass racist comments you stupid son of a bitch.



yawn!


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Blacks are on a trajectory.  They should not be deterred.  Telling blacks to tone down the violence is wrong.  That's what gives them will to live.  Become even MORE violent.  Disregard others and embrace their superiority and ONLY their superiority.    Demand that their superiority be recognized and respected.
> 
> Then the division will take on a life of its own and be unstoppable.





Gee that's odd because this putative "superiority" is nowhere to be found...instead we see a pattern of almost conscious cultural deterioration and a collective idiocy so disarming that one dares to make sense of it...you have the lowest average IQs on the planet...this trait is easily confirmed by the static nature of the prevalent 'Black condition'...you languish in abject poverty and internecine savagery, all the while blaming "whitey fo holdin us down'...


----------



## Taz (Nov 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


China helps African farmers relieve hunger  - World - Chinadaily.com.cn
China is on a mission to modernize African farming—and grow a market for its own companies


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are on a trajectory.  They should not be deterred.  Telling blacks to tone down the violence is wrong.  That's what gives them will to live.  Become even MORE violent.  Disregard others and embrace their superiority and ONLY their superiority.    Demand that their superiority be recognized and respected.
> ...


^^^White people talking about intellect again even though they had to be taught civilization twice after flunking the first time.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



So allow me to  understand what you are saying. China is teaching the entire African continent how to farm. I don't think so.
Africans have been farming for centuries. They know how to farm. China might be providing technology Africans need but actually teaching them to farm, I don't think so.
Allow me to be blunt here. The  African nations that are struggling now are doing so because of whites.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...




I entirely understand your delusions of 'superiority' Asc...after all the reality doesn't offer much confirmation does it?  In fact Blacks occupy the lowest levels of economic/academic potential in spite of decades of giveaways: section-eight housing...food stamps...Affirmative-Action...countless disparate-impact rulings...integration laws...child-care...etc...etc. Behold the grand 'superiority' of Black culture in America!!!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




really stupid?  Curious that you provide no link to prove your thesis...You don't even grasp the motivation behind the Chinese mission: they are teaching Africans how to MODERNIZE FARMING....even prior to contact with European Whites Black Africans languished in poverty and internecine savagery of tribal warfare...they really didn't need any White assistance in the studied arts of cultural deterioration...


----------



## Taz (Nov 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


There are pretty much no whites left in Africa, so stop whining about them. And yes, the Chinese are teaching Africans proper farming techniques on a large scale.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


I'll give you an A for effort but again please dont talk about intellect when your people needed 400 years of hand outs and Black people still outdo you.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 6, 2017)

I missed this one - Fantastic post, thanks!


----------



## Taz (Nov 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Black people have outdone whites? When you all land ONE black ass on the moon, come back and we'll talk.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 6, 2017)

Be willing to be good Capitalists and be willing to practice a work ethic from the Age of Iron, when necessary or expedient.

And,

Vote! and give the right wing political heck, especially when no porn is involved!


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 6, 2017)

NLT said:


> How to make it being black?
> Stop thugging
> Stop looting
> Stop murdering
> ...


And educate yourself in a trade. You would be in high demand and earn a respectable salary.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



That's a lie.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...




Blacks are on the bottom-rung of every culture they settle in around the globe...their low IQ and propensity for impulse-violence literally determine their trajectory in every corner of the earth...


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 6, 2017)

Free Mandingo parties for right wing women willing to vote blue and not red!


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Dum shit.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



No the Chiinese are not teaching all of Africa farming techniques stupid white boy.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




self-reflection no doubt?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2017)

Comments like the one from insecure whites like Ventura is the main reason Black people must divorce themselves from white philosophy.  These things will rain down on you daily in various forms in an attempt to brainwash you into believing their silly ideas.  *If you hear something enough times without counter balancing it with facts then you risk accepting it as the truth.*  This is why whites so desperately want you to believe their non stop lies. Black people hear and see negative stuff about themselves all day everyday from insecure whites. This is why its important to be able to counter it with the truth. When I say counter I dont mean prove it to whites. I mean know it internally like you would know the love you have for your child. White people dont want you to be aware of the truth which is why you must find it. Search it out. Understand the context whites are coming from. If you knew the only reason you could read and write is because the very people you want to believe to be inferior gave you the skill, how insecure would you feel?  Like I said in the OP some whites will tell the truth and they will sum it up in a way that will tell you whites instinctively are intimidated by wisdom they cant totally understand but know is the basis for their best civilizations.

*"Just think," de Volney declared incredulously, "that this race of Black men, today our slave and the object of our scorn, is the very race to which we owe our arts, sciences, and even the use of speech! Just imagine, finally, that it is in the midst of people who call themselves the greatest friends of liberty and humanity that one has approved the most barbarous slavery, and questioned whether Black men have the same kind of intelligence as whites! "*
-Constantine de Volney


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Not White you mindless drone


----------



## DrLove (Nov 6, 2017)

Taz said:


> Black people have outdone whites? When you all land ONE black ass on the moon, come back and we'll talk.



Your suggested movie rental for this week - Without Katherine G Johnson - it likely wouldn't  have happened when it did.

Katherine G. Johnson | MAKERS


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Ok pink boy.  You know what we mean by white.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Comments like the one from insecure whites like Ventura is the main reason Black people must divorce themselves from white philosophy.  These things will rain down on you daily in various forms in an attempt to brainwash you into believing their silly ideas.  *If you hear something enough times without counter balancing it with facts then you risk accepting it as the truth.*  This is why whites so desperately want you to believe their non stop lies. Black people hear and see negative stuff about themselves all day everyday from insecure whites. This is why its important to be able to counter it with the truth. When I say counter I dont mean prove it to whites. I mean know it internally like you would know the love you have for your child. White people dont want you to be aware of the truth which is why you must find it. Search it out. Understand the context whites are coming from. If you knew the only reason you could read and write is because the very people you want believe to be inferior gave you the skill how insecure would you feel?  Like I said in the OP some whites will tell the truth and they will sum it up in a way that will tell you whites instinctively are intimidated by wisdom they cant totally understand but know is the basis for their best civilizations.
> 
> *"Just think," de Volney declared incredulously, "that this race of Black men, today our slave and the object of our scorn, is the very race to which we owe our arts, sciences, and even the use of speech! Just imagine, finally, that it is in the midst of people who call themselves the greatest friends of liberty and humanity that one has approved the most barbarous slavery, and questioned whether Black men have the same kind of intelligence as whites! "*
> -Constantine de Volney




Not White dummy, but please don't let that little annoyance detract you from your standardized racist drool...perhaps you can explain how this putative 'superior' race mysteriously devolved to the point where they are at today? Languishing in abject poverty and incomparable idiocy...


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





My God are you dumb...sigh


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Comments like the one from insecure whites like Ventura is the main reason Black people must divorce themselves from white philosophy.  These things will rain down on you daily in various forms in an attempt to brainwash you into believing their silly ideas.  *If you hear something enough times without counter balancing it with facts then you risk accepting it as the truth.*  This is why whites so desperately want you to believe their non stop lies. Black people hear and see negative stuff about themselves all day everyday from insecure whites. This is why its important to be able to counter it with the truth. When I say counter I dont mean prove it to whites. I mean know it internally like you would know the love you have for your child. White people dont want you to be aware of the truth which is why you must find it. Search it out. Understand the context whites are coming from. If you knew the only reason you could read and write is because the very people you want believe to be inferior gave you the skill how insecure would you feel?  Like I said in the OP some whites will tell the truth and they will sum it up in a way that will tell you whites instinctively are intimidated by wisdom they cant totally understand but know is the basis for their best civilizations.
> ...


Of course your white boy.  Dont worry about whatever state you feel we are in. Just know we are your superiors. Even in a lull we are superior to you. Wake me when your people can create their own civilizations without our help and without having them fail.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Dont get frustrated pink boy. You have a mission and your inferiority complex depends on it.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





" a lull?"   HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  You are exactly as you appear in majority form: helpless savages bewildered by the assimilative process of modern civilization


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Trust me knuckle-dragger, I am not concerned about my IQ superiority...merely your demonstrable statistical inferiority


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...



Well maybe had whites allowed blacks into the space astronaut program when hey were going to the fucking moon, then perhaps your dumb white ass wouldn't be saying this.  Sometimes whites like this must be taught stern lessons.

Thus beginneth the lesson entitled  "The lie of white American greatness pt. 1"




The Starving Time

*The Starving Time*

From the beginning, the settlers at Jamestown faced immense difficulties, but some of their problems were of their own making. They failed to plant crops early enough to assure a successful harvest. The initial choice of location was awful; their island home was little more than a malarial swamp during the summer months.

Many original settlers were unaccustomed to manual labor and had to be mobilized under the stern leadership of John Smith and Thomas Dale. 

The years 1609-10 are known as the "Starving Time." Food was in such short supply that graves were robbed and corpses eaten. One colonist murdered his wife and feasted on her flesh. 

Food problems were compounded by continuing strife with the local native population. The Indians attempted to discourage white settlement by killing off the colonists' livestock.

In an effort to restore discipline to the community, two men who were caught stealing food from the common storehouse were tied to posts and left to starve.

In 1610, with hope seemingly extinguished, Jamestown was abandoned. The colonists boarded ships for the return trip to England. As their vessels prepared to clear the James River, a fleet appeared with reinforcements and supplies. The departing settlers were reluctantly persuaded to return to the colony.

Thus endeth the lesson.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Yep. Even if Blacks were in a lull we would still be your superiors.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Of course youre concerned about your inferiority. If you werent then why would you be trying so hard to fool people into thinking you were superior?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Whites literally invented the term eating her out in 1610.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





...and yet oddly enough White Europeans effortlessly became masters to Blacks...how did that work?


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Apparently the entire planet is a victim of this same condition low-brow...as for the Black inferiority its basically everywhere we look


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Yes of course, a statement that is easily confirmed by Black enrollment in college, Black economic mobility and a brief glance at the streets of Chicago...Detroit...St Louis...Baltimore...Newark...Atlanta...Philly...New Orleans...Oakland...DC...etc...etc


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Nov 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with with being Black or Brown or Red or White or Green even though most of us are a mix. And nothing wrong with knowing a respecting the various histories and culture if that interests you. But no one should ever let their race get in the way of being an American. We are equally Americans. If you think otherwise you are a racist and are contributing to racial problems rather than helping solve them.
> ...



Wrong. The simple truth is that you cannot oppose racism by becoming a racist. You just become your own worst enemy.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


Of course you can. Thinking youre superior has nothing to do with establishing a system that caters to your beliefs like whites did.  For example, Blacks created civilizations. Whites needed help creating theirs and then they forgot and had to be retaught. Both times Blacks were superior in that they helped them.  Notice Blacks didnt create a system that oppressed whites. They just helped them.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Nov 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



True or not it remains ancient history. Living in the distant past doesn't address current problems.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


Understanding our superiority has nothing to do with racism. Its just a defense against the mental aspects of white racism.  You let white racism get you down and you end up right where whites want you.  You understand your superiority and white racism is merely an annoyance at best.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...





In point of fact it is YOU who are 'wrong' Ddoc: To the statistical extent that other races, nationalities and ethnic groups do not behave toward one another with the signature savagery and demonstrable levels of epidemic violence associated with Blacks there is indeed a 'difference' which you choose to ignore...that is your choice, however you are in no position to apply your choice of ignorance to others who can plainly see...you also need some work on your definition of 'racist'...you seem to say that anyone who thinks differently than you is axiomatically 'racist'...look up the def please!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Says the guy from the race that has killed billions of its own people.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 6, 2017)

White people are the most violent.

This man Devin Kelly went in2 the house of god in Texas and killed 26 people







*Damn white folks shooting up churches again*

You notice when shit like this goes down everyone is on pins and needles about the shooter’s race ?

I read that Sutherland Springs, and the whole county of Wilson, have few black citizens around 95% white.

Ya now.....one of them places that whites run to, to get away from supposedly violent lawless blacks (lol)

And this happens ?

So who can they blame now ?

Hang on - Did this guy say allahu Akbar? Ho hum

This dude was in the military but still didn't verify his targets (the in-laws) were inside before he ran in and started firing? Not only was he crazy but he was dumb as fuck

What about his wife and kid ? Are they alive ? Where are they ? Or did he murk them before he went to the church ?

I swear white men lack a coping mechanism from years of dominating and having things go their way. They are like spoiled children who when they have their candy taken away from them, throw tantrums. They go from neutral to raving maniac in seconds.

Just another day in 'Merica.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...




pretty sure that I already announced that I'm not White...alert me when it sinks in idiot....please explain how internecine fratricide equates to 'racial superiority'...I'm all ears


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 6, 2017)

The things is as well, this church has a camera recording every service. so these murders are on tape

And watch how quick the tapes will be sold (by other white people) on the dark web or some shit.

They'll do anything for money


----------



## Taz (Nov 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So whites should have let blacks into their space program? Is that an admission that blacks alone couldn't possibly put a black ass on the moon? Good for you.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Well since blacks did work in the control room that actually put the capsule on the moon, it might be wise for you to shut the fuck up.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Whatever you are you're apparently ashamed if it.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...





Forget about the moon...we're still working on getting the slugs jobs here on earth


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Obviously you are ashamed of being white. Youre claiming you arent.


----------



## Blackrook (Nov 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> 
> 1.Educate yourself.  Not just formally but informally. Our people invented education. Its not a white thing. We were the first to write. The first to practice math. The first to practice the sciences astronomy being one of the foundational sciences we studied. If you are engaged in study keep in the back of your mind that Black people were the ones that first possessed this knowledge so if the source you are learning it from is white they may not even be qualified to teach it. Look around for other methods of learning it notably African methods. Stop looking to whites to provide the truth about history. Give it up. Its a lost cause. Whites have lied about history every since they decided that they were "superior". The rare few that do tell the truth are hard to find.
> 
> ...


I stopped reading when you said blacks were the first  to invent writing.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...





And of course who would know this better than you skank?  You have no detectable brain with which to debate points hence your signature is the comfort-zone of the gutter...


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...




Why on earth would I be ashamed of being White dumbo? Now being black that is another story....I think I told you several times that I'm not White...obviously your racist brain cannot process this...


----------



## Taz (Nov 6, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So you had a couple of tokens in there, good for you, not doing the heavy lifting, and not in charge. And as a race by themselves, blacks are simply not capable of putting a black ass on the moon. Dance to that.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 6, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > The things is as well, this church has a camera recording every service. so these murders are on tape
> ...


 come back when u admit the race u r from, stop being ashamed


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 6, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




As previously explained I am not White nor ashamed of my ancestry...the extent to which this admission cripples your otherwise racist invective is obvious...hence the point is effortlessly made...you're an avowed racist Paul, and an accompanying hypocrite as well...don't fret you are in wide company...


----------



## Taz (Nov 6, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Ventura, obviously a beaner.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


he Ventura77  is not white, he won,t say what race he is, because that will put him on the Defence, the funny thing he tries to act n al factual, but he prolly thinks like this because a black man banged a girl he was into, but could not get, or a black kicked his ass at school, trust me it's some petty shit, that has burned him deep


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 6, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...





Ventura77 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


so tel us what race u r ? U see white ppl do this, they don't like to say what part of Europe they r from, they say Sweden or Swiss, but then u find out they from Albania or Kazakhstan. So tell us what race u r ? Don't worry I won't clown lol


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 6, 2017)

Blackrook said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Make a decision.  Are you going to be Black or are you going to be what whites wish you to be?  Once you make that decision there are some key things you must put in place if you select the first option.
> ...


What makes you think I wrote this for you to read?


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 6, 2017)

*Thread is way past the original scope of the topic and getting nasty..  Time to close.. *


----------

